# Post your camera equipment/setup!



## csshih (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi All! Let's put some more life into this new forum!

post a list of the photography/photography related equipment you own!


I'll start out with mine:

Canon 5D2 + BG-E6 + luma loop

Lenses:
17-40 F/4
70-200 F/2.8 IS II
50m F/1.4

Support:
Triopo B2 + MT228C Tripod + Various Plates
Dolica AX620B100 Ball Head Tripod

Lighting:
Canon 430 EXII
Various Manual Flashes + triggers
Profoto 300
Flashlights!

Manual Lenses:
M42 AF confirm chip (I'm not good enough for full manual )
Vivitar 135 F/2.8 (1974)
Super Takumar 55mm F/2 (1965)
Helios 44-2 58mm F/2(1974-1982)


----------



## CampingLED (Jul 1, 2009)

All original Canon: 
60D with grip (Sold it) and got a 1D X
20D with grip
580EX flash with external battery pack + 580 EX II + 430 EX II + Pocketwizards
400 2.8 L
300 2.8 L
70-200 2.8 L
70-300 IS DO
17-85 IS got a 24-70:2.8 Tamron now as my standard zoom lens
10-22 Sold it and got 17-40L for the full frame
100 Macro
28-105 (old lens)
2 x 2 x extenders
1.4 x extender
25mm extension tube


----------



## Witnessonly (Jul 1, 2009)

To keep the _Dark Room_ theme running:

Leica M6's (non TTL)
Summicron 35mm f2.0
Summicron 90mm f2 (Canada)
Hexanon 28mm f2.8

Rolleiflex 3.5 F

Rollie 35s

Konica Hexar

Got some digi stuff but thats just for work


----------



## brucec (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm mostly a Nikon guy. Oh, how I miss metal lenses, aperture rings, and DOF markings...

Digital Cameras:
Nikon D90
Nikon D70
Panasonic FX40

Film Cameras:
Nikon FM2N black
Nikon N80
Nikon FG20

Lenses:
Nikon 18-200 DX VR
Nikon 18-70 DX
Nikon 50mm f/1.2 AI-s
Nikon 28mm f/2.8 E
Nikon 105mm f/2.8 AF Micro
Nikon 28-105mm AF

Accessories:
Gitzo G1027 MK2 w/G1077M + Novoflex quick release
Nikon SB-600
Nikon SB-50DX


----------



## CampingLED (Jul 1, 2009)

brucec said:


> ...Oh, how I miss metal lenses, aperture rings, and DOF markings...


 
One of the cameras that I enjoyed the most was the Hasselblad 500C. It took me back to the manual photography basics and WOW the quality of the photos.

I took it to a camera shop to sell on my behalf when I sold my Canon 10D. It was not in a good condition and they decided to get everything fixed (500C, 80mm & 150mm, prism viewfinder, extension tubes, etc.). It cost them quite a few bucks and they never sold it. It think I should go an collect it. Problem is the money spent to fix it :mecryr :naughty: with and then :nana:.


----------



## paintballdad (Jul 1, 2009)

Another Nikon guy here. Although i prefer Canon's for P&S cameras. Went to photo school at night but could continue on. Damn job gets in the way of hobbies .

*Bodies*
FM3a
F100
D70

*Lenses
*50mm 1.8 Series E
50mm 1.8D
85mm 1.8D
24-85mm 3.5-4.5G AF-S
70-200mm 2.8G AF-S VR
18-70mm 3.5-4.5G DX AF-S
18-200mm 3.5-5.6G DX AF-S VR

*Flash
*SB-80DX
SB-800

*Tripods
*Manfrotto 3405B Junior
Manfrotto 3021BN w/ 486RC2 ball head

*Misc
*Sekonic L-358 Flashmeter
Canon SD630 compact digicam


----------



## greenlight (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought a pentax k2000 because it uses AA batteries. I don't have any lens upgrades, yet, but I'm looking for a couple.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 1, 2009)

Voigtlander Vito B 35mm, circa 1954
The original HP Photosmart Digicam C5430A
HP 315
Canon A95
2- Canon A590is
Canon S5is
Sony DCR-TRV320 Digital 8 with the super nightshot glitch 

Aspen tripod
Sunpak tripod


----------



## xcel730 (Jul 1, 2009)

Posted on another page


----------



## Polar Light (Jul 1, 2009)

My good old dusty Rolleiflex


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 1, 2009)

csshih said:


> Hi All! Let's put some more life into this new forum!
> 
> post a list of the photography/photography related equipment you own!
> 
> ...


 
You need a EF 50 f1.8, it far exceeds those consumer zooms in contrast and sharpness and is great for handheld photography in low light and portraits for less than a hundred bucks.

I just sold an EF 85 f1.8 USM and it was extremly sharp and contrasty and had very good bokeh, but is a bit pricy.

I am still shooting film with a Canon Elan 7 body and EF 28-105 f3.5-4.5 USM, 100-300 f3.5-4.5 USM and the 50 f1.8 mostly.


----------



## Tom_123 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, here's my stuff.

Still working but rarely used:

Nikon F4
Nikon F80

Some low and mid priced Nikkor and Sigma lenses

Digital:

Canon 350D (this should be Rebel XT IIRC?)
Canon G10

Sigma 1:3.5-5.6 / 18-125 DC
Canon 1:4 / 70-200L (nonIS)

Nikkor 1:2.8 / 24
Nikkor 1:1.8 / 50
(with adapter)

Flash:

Metz 45CT-1
Metz 54 MZ-3
NISSIN Di 466
some cheap studio flashes with a softbox.

Tripods:

Manfrotto 055pro with 486RC2 ballhead
several cheap tripods

Post Processing:

PC (WinXP) with Photoshop CS and Canon software.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

2- Nikon D70's
2- Nikon D300's
Few Nikon lenses: 16, 20, 50, 80, 300 mm fixed focal length
A Subal housing for D70 & D300 (I have back up bodies for these because the housings cost more than the cameras and lenses and become obsolete quickly!!)
Couple Olympus Stylus rugged and ultimately disposable point and shoots.

Most important: PhotoShop CS4 !


----------



## xcel730 (Jul 1, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> 2- Nikon D70's
> 2- Nikon D300's
> Few Nikon lenses: 16, 20, 50, 80, 300 mm fixed focal length
> A Subal housing for D70 & D300 (I have back up bodies for these because the housings cost more than the cameras and lenses and become obsolete quickly!!)
> ...



I love your underwater photos. I wish I have one, but right now I cannot justify spending so much to get the underwater housing which cost a few times more than the camera itself since I don't scuba dive frequently enough. One of these days I'll retire and live in Hawaii


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 1, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> You need a EF 50 f1.8



Going from film to digital, I switched to a Macro lens to do all the stuff the 50 does + portraits + macro. 
It does all three jobs superbly and at least compared to the L, is small and light.

Canon EOS 620
Canon EOS 20D
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L
Canon EF-S 60mm Macro


I think of the L as my magic lens. Everything it 'sees' turns out simply





And today's most recent macro shot:


----------



## csshih (Jul 1, 2009)

nice shots!

one of lenses I'll have to get someday is a macro.. absolutely no money makes it a problem!.

EF 50 f1.8? nope, no money :mecry:

lol.. I gotta start digging up junk piles more.. I got lucky at my high school when journalism decided to toss out some old film gear... I think I'll be grabbing that Canon Rebel film camera


----------



## D.B. (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a ridiculous amount photographic equipment that I've acquired through my job, but I've been trying a more minimalistic approach. What I currently use mostly is:

Canon 50D 
Canon 20D as backup

BG-E2 grip on each body

Canon 10-22mm 
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS
Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8

Canon 580EX
Canon 430EX

Sigma 28-80mm macro (just for the macro)


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a few different cameras/systems depending on what I am wanting to do - Mostly my digital SLR for speed and convenience, but also a digital P&S, and a few older film cameras that get brought out for certain tasks.

Some of the gear I use regularly:
Canon 400d with grip
Canon 10-22mm
Canon 35mm f2
Canon 70-210mm f4
Canon 18-55mm
Canon 430exII
Tamron 200-400mm f5.6

Panasonic FX37

Nikon FM with 50mm f1.8 (loaded with B&W film)

Olympus XA2 (film varies, usually either slide for cross processing or redscale)

Assorted tripods, gorillapods and other bits and pieces

The 400d is without doubt my main camera, for the speed and convenience of digital versus film, so is where I have the most money invested. The Panasonic I just got recently, intended as a smaller pocket camera for when I am going out and would like some form of camera, but can't be bothered carting the SLR.
The FM gets the title of my favourite camera though, I love how the aperture ring and shutter speed clicks nicely into place and the focus just glides smoothly around, and enjoy working with the limits of film - sadly film costs and the speed and ease of digital makes for a more practical camera a lot of the time.


----------



## brucec (Jul 2, 2009)

CampingLED said:


> It took me back to the manual photography basics and WOW the quality of the photos.



Every now and then, I'll take out my old Rodenstock loupe and look at my landscape slides on a light table. Although inconvenient by today's standards, it's quite simply the purest most awe-inspiring way to experience a photo. The images are just alive and appear almost 3-D. There is a certain zen to inspecting slides through a loupe (I even used to use a Leica stereomicroscope for close detail inspection). And the coolest thing is that that actual piece of slide film was what was in the camera at the moment the picture was captured. Magic!


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> You need a EF 50 f1.8, it far exceeds those consumer zooms in contrast and sharpness and is great for handheld photography in low light and portraits for less than a hundred bucks..



I just went digging again.. found one who's focus didn't work.. is this it?


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 2, 2009)

csshih said:


> I just went digging again.. found one who's focus didn't work.. is this it?


 
Thats it, congradulations on the find. It looks pretty good, hows the glass look?


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 2, 2009)

1 Leica IIIf with Nikkor S-C f/1.4 50mm, also Stereotach image splitter
2 Pentax ZX-M mounted on a twin camera bar, with a variety of Pentax lenses
1 Stereo Realist f/2.8, custom modified to take 7 perf wide stereo pairs
1 Stereo Realist f/3.5
2 Nimslo 4-lens cameras
2 Canon SD1000 digicams mounted to a custom faceplate and switch for stereo photography
2 Canon A710 digicams on a twin bar, with a pair of .66X wide angle attachments
1 Canon A410
several flashes and tripods and what-not


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 2, 2009)

Canon 40D
18-55 IS
55-250 IS
430 EXII

I've been sniffing around better glass but I have to see where I'm going with this. I used to be into photography many years ago and I let it go. Now I'm back so we'll see what happens. Believe it or not it was doing the reviews here that got me going again.

Anybody here a member of the Canon Digital forum (www.photography-on-the.net)?


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Thats it, congradulations on the find. It looks pretty good, hows the glass look?



A few hairline scratches here and there, but otherwise in very good condition!
score!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 3, 2009)

Bought this little gem, brand new, 32 years ago this week.


( heck, most of you _*youngsters*_ weren't even *born* yet ! )









A bit of history on the Rollei 35 -- (from the Web)

The most exciting project on Heinz Waaske´s drawing board was a miniature 35mm format camera. It was to become a resounding success, but not under the Wirgin name. Heinz Waaske had already tried to persuade his boss to produce this camera, and he had even made a model. But Henry Wirgin did not take the bit in his teeth. Perhaps the fiasco with the Edixa Electronica was too recent in his memory. Leitz in Wetzlar was presented with the idea, but refused politely. ​ 
Heinz Waaske had more luck with Franke & Heidecke in Braunschweig. Rolleiflex sales, which had been outstanding, were by this time on a downward trend and the company apparently lacked a replacement. Henry Waaske´s invention must have seemed like a gift from heaven. Today everyone knows how popular the little Rollei 35 became.​　
In 1965 Heinz Waaske resigned from Wirgin and moved to Braunschweig. He stayed with Franke & Heidecke till 1978, after which he started up his own design workshop. 

He resolved problems for Minox and others. 
In 1995, the gifted camera-designer died at 71 years of age.

_


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 3, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Bought this little gem, brand new, 32 years ago this week.
> 
> 
> ( heck, most of you _*youngsters*_ weren't even *born* yet ! )
> ...


 :wow: it looks like it's in very good condition. I bet it's worth more now than you paid for it.:naughty:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 3, 2009)

BTW, my favorite point and shoot is a Nikon, the COOLPIX S10. Its unconventional enough that people bought so few it was discontinued, but it does the most important part of any camera, in a way no other compact does: the lens. Over a third of the body volume and even more of the mass is devoted to glass. And the swivel design means no waiting while the motor drones away to retract it:


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 3, 2009)

Film - petri 7s=35mm, yashika =120mm, polaroid SX70.
digital - Fuji A345, Fuji S1000, Canon rebel T1i 500D < gave this canon to one of my daughters bought the Canon T2i and gave that to my other daughter. currently using a Canon 60D I have most focal lengths covered from a Sigma 8mm-16mm, two Canon kit lens, Canon 60mm macro, Sigma 18mm-250mm macro, Sigma 150mm-500mm.
Picked up a fuji 2800HD for a backup


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nikon D60 with
Nikon AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5 ED VR
Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8 ED VR Micro
Nikon AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR

Panasonic Lumix LX3


----------



## Metatron (Jul 3, 2009)

Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ 30

wish i knew how to use it:shakehead


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 3, 2009)

Metatron said:


> Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ 30
> 
> wish i knew how to use it:shakehead


 
When all else fails, read the manual. That's what got me to reading the Bible.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 3, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> When all else fails, read the manual. That's what got me to reading the Bible.


as a youngster i had it pretty much sussed out, now i have decided to go over the various settings and see what gives me the best result, and its clear to me, that having the shakes doesnt help, lol, so im off to get a tripod...


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 3, 2009)

Metatron said:


> as a youngster i had it pretty much sussed out, now i have decided to go over the various settings and see what gives me the best result, and its clear to me, that having the shakes doesnt help, lol, so im off to get a tripod...


 
If you're using slow lenses and/or shooting in low light, then a tripod is a good solution unless you can afford Image Stablized len$e$. I have a Manfroto, simular to this one:





it works pretty good for small/light gear and is easy to carry and affordable.


----------



## Coop (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see those Rollei cams... My dad used to work for Rollei a couple of decades ago. Maybe thats where my love for photography came from....

I'll post my gear list later


----------



## will (Jul 7, 2009)

This is an interesting thread, Just one observation - in the 34 posts, there are only 5 camera related pictures. All the others are lists of the equipment, not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2009)

. . . . and classic *Rollei* cameras seem to be leading the list !







PS: yes, i have one of their great TLR's also.

:kiss:

_


----------



## jrmcferren (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is my active Camera Equipment:

Digital Still:


Kodak Easyshare CX7300 Point and Shoot 3.2 Megapixel, bought off a friend in 2006 for $20
Palm Centro Integrated Camera 1.3 Megapixel, Not used for anything except a quick snapshot.

Film Still:


Canon Canonet 28 Rangefinder, I got it a a flea market for $5, still on the first roll of film, just want to make sure everything works right.
Analog Video:


JVC Videomovie GR-65U, I got it at a Goodwill for about $30 but the piece that drives the zoom is bad so I have to use the lever to zoom.
Digital Video:


Palm Centro Integrated camera, used only for real quick video grabs.
That covers all of my active equipment.


----------



## LEDobsession (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm a Nikon Guy myself.

Digital:
Nikon D90 with vertical battery grip

Film:
Nikon N6006
Honeywell Pentax 35mm

Tripods/Monopods:
Tri: Manfrotto 3021BN with 322RC2 ball head
Mono: Manfrotto 679B

Lenses:
Nikkor 18-55mm VR
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 28-105mm AF
Tamron 100-300mm AF
Filters:
Ultra Violet
Circular Polarizer

Misc:
MB-D80 Vertical Battery Grip
SunPak Flash
(2) 16 GB SanDisk SDHC Memory Cards
ML-L3 Remote Shutter Release
Kata Sling

Computers:
13" White MacBook (Leopard OS X 10.5.7)
20" iMac (Leopard OS X 10.5.7)

Software:
Adobe CS3
PhotoMatix Pro (HDR and Tone Mapping)
iPhoto
Nikon's NX2

Quick viewing:
120 GB iPod Classic 
8 GB iPhone


----------



## Patriot (Jul 19, 2009)

CampingLED said:


> All original Canon:
> 400 2.8 L
> 300 2.8 L





oo:


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 19, 2009)

Canon gear here.

Cameras
1DMKII
Rebel XT (350D)
G9 (P&S)
G5 (P&S - in glovebox)​ Lenses
Tamron 90 F2.8 Macro
Sigma 30 F1.4 (supposed to be for "1.6" cameras but works on 1DMKII which is "1.3")
Oly Zukio 24 F2.8 & adapter
Canon 50 F1.4
Canon 100-400 L IS
Canon 16-35 L F2.8 
Canon 24-70 L F2.8
Canon 17-85 EFS IS

Sigma 1.4x​ Tripod Gear
Velbon Carmagne 640 (CF) w/Acratech ultimate ballhead w/qr & Kinesis tripod bag
Manfrotto 3007 small tabletop tripod w/3009 ballhead
Monopod

RRS L plate for 1DMKII
RRS plate for XT
RRS plate for 100-400
​Lots of cards, filters (UV & CP only), bags.

Photoshop CS2


----------



## scott (Jul 21, 2009)

Mamiya 7II w/65mm lens.


----------



## electromage (Jul 22, 2009)

Body
Nikon D90 w/ battery grip (always attached)
Canon PowerShot S500 as backup

Lenses
Nikkor AF-S 18-105 f/3.5-5.6G VR
Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D
Nikkor AF-S 70-300 f/4.5-5.6G VR
Kenko 2x teleconverter

Other Stuff
Nikon SB-600 speedlight + softbox
Quantaray 9001 tripod
LowePro Stealth case

All lenses have UV filters, plus one 67mm CP for the 18-105 or 70-300.

Current wish list:
SB-900
More SB-600s
105mm f/2.8 Macro
16-85mm f/3.5-5.6 to replace the 18-105
300mm f/2.8


----------



## eyeonthewall (Aug 1, 2009)

Am i the only Sony user?!?!

Sony A300 w/ vertical grip

Lenses:
16-80mm cz f3.5-4.5
Sony cz 70-300mm G f4.5-5.6
Minolta 50mm f1.7

Flash:
Minolta 5600HS(D)


----------



## LEDobsession (Aug 1, 2009)

eyeonthewall said:


> Am i the only Sony user?!?!



There's nothing wrong with Sony, Nikon and Canon have just been around longer.


----------



## bf1 (Aug 3, 2009)

scott said:


> Mamiya 7II w/65mm lens.



Great work Scott.


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 11, 2009)

.....


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 31, 2009)

*Canon and Nikon Equipment Etc*

Here is some of our Camera Equipment ..


Dynamic Duo 200 mm F/2's photo - bulbmogul photos at pbase.com


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Canon and Nikon Equipment Etc*



bulbmogul said:


> Here is some of our Camera Equipment ..
> 
> 
> Dynamic Duo 200 mm F/2's photo - bulbmogul photos at pbase.com


 
What kind of sports do you shoot? I think the Canon EF200 F2 is no longer in production is it?


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Canon and Nikon Equipment Etc*



LightWalker said:


> What kind of sports do you shoot? I think the Canon EF200 F2 is no longer in production is it?


 

The Canon EF200 F/2 L IS USM is a brand new lens that just came to be about a year ago. I think you are possibly refering to the canon EF200 F/1.8 Lens..



Jerry


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Canon and Nikon Equipment Etc*



bulbmogul said:


> The Canon EF200 F/2 L IS USM is a brand new lens that just came to be about a year ago. I think you are possibly refering to the canon EF200 F/1.8 Lens..
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry


 
Yes, the EF200 f1.8 is the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Canon and Nikon Equipment Etc*

Current setup:

* 50D
* EF-S 17-55/2.8
* EF 85/1.8
* EF 100/2.8 Macro
* 580EX II
* Giottos tripod
* RRS clamps/plates
* typical Strobist goodies

- Chris


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 1, 2009)

LEDobsession said:


> I'm a Nikon Guy myself.
> 
> Digital:
> Nikon D90 with vertical battery grip
> ...



The Works:
Note that this was taken with a point and shoot therefore not the best quality.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Sep 2, 2009)

hmmm...

Bodies
Pentax K10D

Lenses
Pentax DA 18-55 f3.5-5.6 kit
Pentax DA 50-200 f4-f5.6
Pentax D-FA 50 f2.8
Pentax SMC-M 135 f3.5
Pentax SMC-A 24 f2.8
Pentax SMC-M 85 f2
Pentax SMC-FA 28-70 f4

Accessories
1 x Extreme III 8GB 30MB/s edition
1 x Extreme III 4GB
1 x Ultra II 8GB
2 x Extreme III 2GB
1 x Extreme III 1 GB

2 x Sigma EF-500 DG Super
Cactus v4 Transmitter, 2 receivers; Diffuser for Flash.
Pentax hotshoe extension cord

Manfrotto 190B Tripod
Hama Star 7 tripod (only flash duties)
Manfrotto 196-2B Flash / Camera bracket on 035 Superclamp
1 x Litetite
Self made remote release with adjustable cables (3.5mm extension leads)

3-step stepladder, 5-step stepladder

1 x Lowepro Fastpack 200
1 x Lowepro Stealth 650AW (damn, it's heavy!)

Wish List
K7
another flash with receiver 
going to build a power supply for some real star trails just as soon as I can get around to it.

Bret


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 4, 2009)

*Canon 1DMK3 & EF600MM F/4 L IS USM Gitzo 5540LS*

1DMK3 & EF600 F/4 Wimberly Gitzo photo - bulbmogul photos at pbase.com


----------



## majortom (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Nikon user here

D40
AF-S DX 18-70mm F3,5-4,5 G IF ED
AF-S DX 35mm F1,8 G
AF-S 70-300mm F4,5-5,6 G IF ED VR
SB-600
Manfrotto 190 XPROB with Manfrotto 486RC2 head
Kata DR-467 bag


----------



## HKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

For my photos of lights I usual uses:
Nikon D300 with Tamron 90 mm macro and when I have a large collection of lights I uses a Nikon 17-55 mm f/2.8 (I am not satisfied with this lens for these photos, I might get a 60mm macro to handle some of them).
For light I uses 3xSB800, mostly doing ceiling bounce, but sometimes also doing more direct light and a SB900 on the camera.

Mostly I uses f/16 when taking the pictures.

For beamshots:
Nikon D300 with 17-55 mm f/2.8 and a Manfrotten tripod.

I uses the camera in manual mode and auto focus disabled (I only need to focus once, all the other shots can use the same focus). These shots are always taken i raw format and then processed batch processed for size, white balance and exposure compensation.

To see examples of my work, check out my website.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 8, 2009)

HKJ said:


> For my photos of lights I usual uses:
> Nikon D300 with Tamron 90 mm macro and when I have a large collection of lights I uses a Nikon 17-55 mm f/2.8 (I am not satisfied with this lens for these photos, I might get a 60mm macro to handle some of them).
> For light I uses 3xSB800, mostly doing ceiling bounce, but sometimes also doing more direct light and a SB900 on the camera.
> 
> ...


 
I have read that the Tamron 90 mm macro is a very good portrait lens that has excellent bokeh.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> I have read that the Tamron 90 mm macro is a very good portrait lens that has excellent bokeh.



I have never used it for portrait, there I usual uses a Nikon 70-200 f/2.8.


----------



## traycer (Sep 11, 2009)

Less text, more photos of gear!!! :nana:


----------



## shelly920 (Sep 12, 2009)

there are so many cool equipment and nice photos here, it's a Powerful forums, like ...........:twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Sep 13, 2009)

traycer said:


> Less text, more photos of gear!!! :nana:


Nice!!


----------



## MikeF (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, lets see:

Nikon Bodies

D-300
D-200
D-70 - Gave to Daughter
F-4
N-90S
Nikon FTN my first Nikon body I bought in 1971

Lenses
7.5mm Fisheye - requires body with mirror that locks up
15mm 3.5
18mm
18mm=200mm VR
20mm
20-35mm 2.8
24mm 2.0
35mm 1.4
50mm 1.4 from 1971 adapted to AI will work on D-200 & D-300
60mm 2.8 Micro AF
80-200mm f.8 AF
85mm 1.4
105 2.8 Micro AF
170-500 AF Sigma
200mm 4.0 Micro AF
300mm 2.8 AF
500mm 4.0
Several TeleConverters 1.4X and 2.0X
Multiple CF Cards mostly 2gb and 4gb
Many tripods and heads incuding dedicated stabilizer that I made for the 500mm on a heavily modified Gitzo with Arca Swiss head and custom mounts that I machined.

Then there is the video equipment...


----------



## Archie Cruz (Sep 13, 2009)

Forgive me if I double posted. I sold all my 'pro' gear back in the last century. I shoot with amateur gear now:

- Nikon Coolpix 5000 ( rolled over 75,000 shots this month without a single failure in 7 years! )
- Battery pack and sundry accessories (incl lenses) for above
- 2X Nikon SB24 strobes
- Flash bracket
- gadgets in gadget bag

In cold storage- 
Norman P800D + heads
Sundry stands and studio gear gathering dust 

Just love being an amateur
Visit my Coolpix vanity site...
http://www.gearninja.com


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 13, 2009)

MikeF said:


> OK, lets see:
> 
> Nikon Bodies
> 
> ...



MikeF,
Thats quite a collection of lenses. Did you have the 50mm 1.4 converted recently, or way back when it was free? Who did you have do it, and how well does it work on your D200/D300?
Of those lenses, which are your favorites? Most favorite?


----------



## MikeF (Sep 14, 2009)

DoctaDink, I had the conversion done by Nikon when it was free. As I recall I sent the lens to a city on Long Island. I'm drawing a blank on the name of the city. An interesting side story, I lived in New Jersey in 75-76 and took a trip to the Nikon HQ to see what I could see. I remember being a little let down. I think I was expecting to see every lens and body in a showroom that I could try out. It was a customer service counter in a business location and rather dissapointing. 
Anyway, back to your questions about the lenses. I haven't taken the 18-200 off the D-200 since I got it. It is my Take It To Work camera. I am a photographer at a tv station and if we are not shooting video for the newscasts we are shooting still images for the web. I wish the 18-200 was like the Fujinon on the video camera 15:1 zoom and F/1.4. but then it is a $18,000 lens with a built in 2x converter. Since I work 3am-Noon, I keep thinking about bringing one of the 1.4 lenses but for what I am doing the 18-200 is a great lens. When I'm not working and I'm out getting Moose or elk or mountain lions in the mountains then I usually have the D300 and the 170-500mm. The 18-200 has VR also so I can usually get some decent images in low light by boosting the ISO. In a breaking news situation in the wee hours I also carry my SB-800 flash with me so... My web kit for work also includes a Sony HDR-SR11 High Def Hard Drive Camcorder. If I am starting at a breaking news location on my way to work instead of stopping by the station to get the station's video camera then I use the little sony. I keep a still tripod and a video tripod in my Denali just in case. I then transfer the video before the newscast begin. Whoa look at the time. I'm off to bed.


----------



## nekomane (Sep 14, 2009)

My traveling gear in Texas right now.





Sorry for the crap quality taken with the Blackberry phone not pictured in the pic 

D3, D700, 20, 24-70, 70-200, 400, Thinktank Airport Intn'l, Pelican 1510 etc.
Several more bodies, lenses and cases back home.


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 14, 2009)

MikeF said:


> DoctaDink, I had the conversion done by Nikon when it was free. As I recall I sent the lens to a city on Long Island. I'm drawing a blank on the name of the city. An interesting side story, I lived in New Jersey in 75-76 and took a trip to the Nikon HQ to see what I could see. I remember being a little let down. I think I was expecting to see every lens and body in a showroom that I could try out. It was a customer service counter in a business location and rather dissapointing.
> Anyway, back to your questions about the lenses. I haven't taken the 18-200 off the D-200 since I got it. It is my Take It To Work camera. I am a photographer at a tv station and if we are not shooting video for the newscasts we are shooting still images for the web. I wish the 18-200 was like the Fujinon on the video camera 15:1 zoom and F/1.4. but then it is a $18,000 lens with a built in 2x converter. Since I work 3am-Noon, I keep thinking about bringing one of the 1.4 lenses but for what I am doing the 18-200 is a great lens. When I'm not working and I'm out getting Moose or elk or mountain lions in the mountains then I usually have the D300 and the 170-500mm. The 18-200 has VR also so I can usually get some decent images in low light by boosting the ISO. In a breaking news situation in the wee hours I also carry my SB-800 flash with me so... My web kit for work also includes a Sony HDR-SR11 High Def Hard Drive Camcorder. If I am starting at a breaking news location on my way to work instead of stopping by the station to get the station's video camera then I use the little sony. I keep a still tripod and a video tripod in my Denali just in case. I then transfer the video before the newscast begin. Whoa look at the time. I'm off to bed.


MikeF,
Thanks for the reply. Wow, that Fujinon video lens must be one awesome piece of glass. 15:1 AND fast 1.4! 
I have always been partial to narrower zooms because I thought that too many optical compromises had to be made to reach the extreme ranges, plus I've always felt hampered by slower lenses, but I might have to re-think my biases. I've read good things about that 18-200 zoom. It sure would be handy to have that range at hand, without having to change lenses. I would like to try it on a full frame, such as the D700 or D3, with the high ISO capabilities, and no crop factor (WIDE!) Now, if I could only figure out how to swing a new body and lens..... Oh, and my first real camera was also the incredible Nikon F Photomic FTn! I just lent it and some lenses to my son for a B&W photography class that he is taking ( almost 40 yrs old and still a great functional camera! except for no batteries for the meter)


----------



## modamag (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, do I have serious gear envy.


----------



## csshih (Sep 15, 2009)

...... drool.


----------



## will (Sep 16, 2009)

modamag said:


> Man, do I have serious gear envy.



I bought a Canon A1 camera almost 30 years ago. I still use it on occasion. I have just a prime lens, 50mm f1.4 and a 70-210mm f4 lens. 

I have a Yashica TLR ( uses 120 film ) - manual everything. A few of the best pictures I ever took were with that camera.

Over the years I picked up some Nikon gear, Lately - I use a D70s with a 60mm macro or the 70 - 300 zoom. I use an Olympus SW 1030 underwater camera on the beach here.

I would like to upgrade to a Nikon D90 with the newer lenses, anti shake and all that, but that would probably set me back $2,000 or more. 

The reality - I would like to have more than 10 meg, but - I doubt that I will ever need an enlargement greater than 8x10. I don't use a lot of the features on the cameras. My needs are simple.

Second reality - I would still take some bad pictures, but technically they would be good. Most good photos are good ( even great ) because of what is behind the camera.


----------



## qarawol (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is my measly set up...

Sony a100 Digital SLR
Kodak P850 Digital
Minolta 7000i 35mm

Manfrotto tri and self standing mono pods, joystick, all with the QC system
Alzo accessories
misc items not shown...














Njoy...


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 3, 2009)

There's a another Cannon Rebel+lenses for all three cameras not 

shown, but here are two. 

The first is Cannon Rebel Xti DSLR+EFS 18-55mm (shown in first pic, but 

used other pics), and the second is a Nikon F3HP w/ Nikon AF Micro Nikkor 

60mm 1:2.8 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156351048/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156351052/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156351060/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156351066/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156351076/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4155593635/


----------



## Jethro (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm a Canon man myself. I have a bunch of gear, but the only picture I have access to is this one of my new baby:


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 3, 2009)

Costco had Nikon and Cannon, the mis wanted a cannon (I wanted the Nikon :sigh so the XTi is our first digital.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 3, 2009)

Boy SureFire said:


> Costco had Nikon and Cannon, the mis wanted a cannon (I wanted the Nikon :sigh so the XTi is our first digital.



They are both nice systems, Canon has come a long ways. You won't be disappointed with the xti or future Canon pro bodies if you go that way in the future. And in my opinion, it may save you some bucks down the road. If you ever aspire to have the high end stuff, you'll see the Canon glass is a bit cheaper at the pro level. Compare the 70-200, or most the prime lens offerings from both camps and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 3, 2009)

traycer said:


> Less text, more photos of gear!!! :nana:



Ouch... holy sheite... that is an enviable collection of hardware you have there! All fast glass in great ranges, vr where it counts, two off camera flashes- intense kit.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 3, 2009)

:kewlpics:  FlashoknifeoCameraoHolic Definition: Someone who is addicted to buying flashlights, knives, and cameras.

The other Nikon stuff

Sears Lens

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156241945/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156241977/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156241969/

Tamron Tele Macro 90-300mm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156241985/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156242001/

Sunpack Auto Zoom 333 D

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156975086/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156975096/

Vivitar Flash

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156975072/


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 3, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Bodies
> Pentax K10D
> ...



Now *this* is what I'm talking about.:twothumbs 

It's good to see some that break away from the accepted norm (read: ONLY CANIKON ARE WORTHWHILE) and take photos with _a really great camera._ 



bretti_kivi said:


> Wish List
> K7



Hear, hear. I'm saving up myself for this monster.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 3, 2009)

added the other Nikon gear w/pics to my post #77


----------



## marokero (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a Nikon shooter, but I get along with Canon shooters without issue  Here are the few shots I have of some of my equipment:





D3, D2xs and D200IR (converted to infrared by Lifepixel).





D3 and 85 f/1.4.





D3 and 70-200 f/2.8 VR w/ RRS foot (EN-EL3e plastic cap to prop the lens up).





D3 and 70-200 f/2.8 VR on a Markins M10 ballhead with RRS clamp, and Gitzo 1227 LVL tripod.

I have a bunch more, lenses from 10.5mm to that 70-200, a bunch of Gitzo, RRS, Markins, Manfrotto, Lowepro and Pelican stuff too.


----------



## Daravon (Dec 4, 2009)

This isn't everything, but it's most of what I use. Shot with a Pentax ME Super and 50mm/1.7 lens, Tmax 100, D23, Epson V500 scan of 5x7 print on Fomaspeed Variant paper. No digital cameras...I don't really do virtual photography.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 4, 2009)

Daravon said:


> I don't really do virtual photography.



You must not do much paid work! :laughing:

I have a ton of medium and large format film equipment that I enjoy using personally, but for any paid work forget about it. Film is dead for commercial work.:mecry:


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 4, 2009)

you'll be seeing the Light no matter which one I use
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4159297114/


----------



## CampingLED (Dec 5, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I'm a Canon man myself. I have a bunch of gear, but the only picture I have access to is this one of my new baby:/QUOTE]
> 
> A 7D, great choice. You must tell us what you think of it. Not in this thread though.


----------



## brianch (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to see some avid photogs here.

Here are some photos of recent gear i've taken to sell.





















I'm a Canon man


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 30, 2009)

brianch said:


> Glad to see some avid photogs here.
> 
> Here are some photos of recent gear i've taken to sell.
> 
> ...snip...:



Geez, and I basically just BOUGHT what you sold - the 24-70, the 70-200 F4L and an EOS7


----------



## brianch (Dec 30, 2009)

haha nice lenses really. I only sold the 24-70 simply because I don't use it often. I don't like the fact that the lens increases and decreases it's size greatly when I change the focal length. I am a PRIME man, I love my primes. My favorite zoom lense is actually the cheapo 17-40 f/4L. On full frame that lense is a bunch of fun. And at f/5.6 it is as sharp as a needle.


----------



## riffraff (Dec 30, 2009)

Sold all my Nikon and Canon gear (except for a Nikon CP800 that the wife uses, and a couple of 300TL strobes for light-box work).

K10D and grip
Pentax DA 18-55mm AL
Pentax-A 50mm f/1.7
Pentax Super Takumar 200mm f/4
Vivitar Series 1 70-210mm f/2.8 Ver. 3 (Komine)
Vivitar 135mm f/2.8 (Komine)
Sigma AF 400mm f/5.6 (non-APO)
Spiratone Sharpshooter 400mm f/6.3
Cambron 500mm f/8
Helios-44M 58mm f/2
Olympus Varimagni Finder
Sigma EF-530 DG ST strobe
Two Canon 300TL strobes for off-camera
Bogen 3046 w/ 3055 head
Bogen 3018 monopod
Norwood Director Model C
Weston Master III
Tamrac 614 Super Pro 14 bag 

First camera: Kodak 126. First real cameras: Aires Penta 35 and Voigtlander Vitessa.

Some other cameras I have known: Canon T90, A-1, and AE-1, Olympus 35-S, Yashica GSN, Kodak Retina II, Argus A2B and C3, Vivitar 742XL 

Longest lens: Star-Liner 8-inch 2400mm classical cassegrain :twothumbs


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 30, 2009)

brianch said:


> haha nice lenses really. I only sold the 24-70 simply because I don't use it often. I don't like the fact that the lens increases and decreases it's size greatly when I change the focal length. I am a PRIME man, I love my primes. My favorite zoom lense is actually the cheapo 17-40 f/4L. On full frame that lense is a bunch of fun. And at f/5.6 it is as sharp as a needle.



My edit didn't take 

I also have a 50 1.4 and the EF-S 17-85, and an XTi Body - I also like primes, but with the crop body, I figure the 24-70 as a (albet heavy) 'walk around' lens

Film body wise:
T-90
FTb (not FTb - old enough to have a bell & Howell importer sticker)
50mm f1.2 SSC
28mm prime (can't remember the F)
35mm prime
Vivitar series 1 70-210

I also have a pair of Konica Bodies (a TC and a FT1) and some lenses for them which are going to be sold - they were Dad's camera - Once upon a time, Mom worked for Berkey Marketing, who were at that time the importers for Konica and Omega cameras


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 1, 2010)

Canon 5D w/ BG-E4 
Canon 1D Mk I 
Canon 350D w/ BG-E3
Canon SD750

Canon 17-40L 
Canon 100mm f2.8 macro
Canon 24-105 F4 IS L
Canon 17-85 IS USM 
Canon 18-55 
Canon 50 F1.8 II
Canon50 F1.4
Canon 70-200 F4 L
Canon 300 F4 IS L 
Canon 580 EX II 

Pocket Wizard PlusII 

POTN neckstrap
RS-60-E3
RC-1 
SanDisk Extreme III

Crumpler: Whickey and Cox 
Pelican 1450 (link)
Velbon CX540
SLIK mini
DIY car mount


----------



## brianch (Jan 5, 2010)

how many of you guys and gals here are members of POTN?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am, although I don't really hang out there as much.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Feb 18, 2010)

Just upgraded to a Nikon Coolpix 8800. I hope I can finish my project before it bricks on me ! Gotta get me some pro gear some day


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 20, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Just upgraded to a Nikon Coolpix 8800. I hope I can finish my project before it bricks on me ! Gotta get me some pro gear some day


 
Here are some Tips for Using a Point & Shoot Camera to take proffesional looking photos.
http://photo.net/learn/point-and-shoot-tips


----------



## Archie Cruz (Mar 1, 2010)

LightWalker said:


> Here are some Tips for Using a Point & Shoot Camera to take proffesional looking photos.
> http://photo.net/learn/point-and-shoot-tips



Interesting! Here's a few pro tips from me...
1) NEVER EVER buy more gear than you can justify
2) Coolpix 5000-8800 in the hands of a pro will run circles around any amatuer with pro gear 
3) It's all in the vision
4)... and the knowledge of light.
Project is going very well. I never thought upgrading from my Coolpix 5000 would make much difference but it has. But the SUI and focusing really suck! I spent all day in bed today recovering from the clumsy focus system that's a chicken dance from hell!
Don't ask for a sneak peak cause I can't show anything yet. Or maybe I can sneak some set shots in...


----------



## blasterman (Mar 2, 2010)

> Coolpix 5000-8800 in the hands of a pro will run circles around any amatuer with pro gear


 
I take it that's the 'gear doesn't matter' approach, right?

This is totally contrary to my experience working as a freelance photog for the metro newspaper back in the early 90's. All the pros had the best glass and best SLRs - period. They'd refuse an assignment if their camera was in the shop, or all the 300mm 2.8's were signed out before using their 180mm or 200mm 2.8 back-up. For studio or stills they'd pull out MF or 4x5 even if resolution in paper DPI was a complete over-kill.

I'm more comfortable with the philosophy that a lot of high-end or Pro gear is wasted on amatuers, such as Canon 1D and Nikon D3 owners asking for what JPEG mode works best for instance. They are better off using the Coolpix because they camera doesn't have a higher I.Q. than they do. However, most legitimate Pros I've worked with will scream, ***** and make life miserable for everybody if they have to use amatuer gear for an hour.:shrug:


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 2, 2010)

blasterman said:


> I take it that's the 'gear doesn't matter' approach, right?
> 
> This is totally contrary to my experience working as a freelance photog for the metro newspaper back in the early 90's. All the pros had the best glass and best SLRs - period. They'd refuse an assignment if their camera was in the shop, or all the 300mm 2.8's were signed out before using their 180mm or 200mm 2.8 back-up. For studio or stills they'd pull out MF or 4x5 even if resolution in paper DPI was a complete over-kill.
> 
> I'm more comfortable with the philosophy that a lot of high-end or Pro gear is wasted on amatuers, such as Canon 1D and Nikon D3 owners asking for what JPEG mode works best for instance. They are better off using the Coolpix because they camera doesn't have a higher I.Q. than they do. However, most legitimate Pros I've worked with will scream, ***** and make life miserable for everybody if they have to use amatuer gear for an hour.:shrug:


 
Pro gear certainly makes it easier to get good pics but some P&S cameras are capable of making good photos if used the right way.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Mar 9, 2010)

Your response is intuitive but as a (supposedly) retired pro I can tell you there are some huge myths out there. The biggest is that you can't get the results required by the project unless you have the latest greatest (thus most expensive) gear. check out my dormant project... gearninja.com. 
http://gearninja.com/ADS/TheShtr.html
OK the 5MP cp5k tops out at 8X10 at 300DPI and suffers from some chromatic abberation and very slight softness at the edges, but this stupid little camera absolutely crushes all but my killer 4X5 macro set up which was weird as it used a 35mm back and enlarger lenses. For average to infinity work, the coolpix's suck, but I Shoot 100% studio these days, where my latest CP8800 beats out even the CP5K (due to 8MP).
You guys are probably shaking your heads but you'd be shocked if I showed you my latest work . It's confidential till it goes to print in 2011.
Again, this is all STUDIO work, where the little lenses have too much DOF and thus, yeild killer sharpness at Macro.
For mid-range, destination, architecture etc. A much better Digicam is in order. But I don't shoot for money any more, just for myself and no longer own 4X5 or 8X10 Sinar, Hassy or 35mm film.
If I need pro gear for a gig. I rent or borrow from my full-time shooter friends :twothumbs





blasterman said:


> I take it that's the 'gear doesn't matter' approach, right?
> 
> This is totally contrary to my experience working as a freelance photog for the metro newspaper back in the early 90's. All the pros had the best glass and best SLRs - period. They'd refuse an assignment if their camera was in the shop, or all the 300mm 2.8's were signed out before using their 180mm or 200mm 2.8 back-up. For studio or stills they'd pull out MF or 4x5 even if resolution in paper DPI was a complete over-kill.
> 
> I'm more comfortable with the philosophy that a lot of high-end or Pro gear is wasted on amatuers, such as Canon 1D and Nikon D3 owners asking for what JPEG mode works best for instance. They are better off using the Coolpix because they camera doesn't have a higher I.Q. than they do. However, most legitimate Pros I've worked with will scream, ***** and make life miserable for everybody if they have to use amatuer gear for an hour.:shrug:


----------



## Jarski (Apr 16, 2010)

Pentax K10D

Pentax DA 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 
*SMC Pentax M f2.8-f4 40-80mm 
Pentax 28-80mm f3.5-f5.6, kit lense for some film slr
Takumar f2.5 135mm 
Vivitar 35mm Auto
Pentax M 50mm f1.7
Tamron 300mm f5.6*
Tamron 17-50mm f2.8
*Old Russian Zenit lens*

Dealextreme extension rings
Metz 48 flash

Lenses in bold are from film era, my dads lenses. That tamron 300mm is still used for telephotos. It has pretty nasty ca and the image quality isn't the best so I am searching new a lens to replace it.


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 16, 2010)

I am sitting here waiting on the UPS truck to deliver my new Canon T2I dslr. I am giving my 10 month old Canon T1I to my granddaughter for her 21st birthday. I am really looking forward to putting this T2i through its paces and see what results I get


----------



## X Racer (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a listing of some of my gear, though I think it is somewhat out of date now...
*

Camera Bodies* 

Nikon D300 D-SLR
Nikon D80 D-SLR
Nikon D3000 D-SLR
 

*Lenses* 

Nikkor AF-S 17-35mm f2.8
Nikkor AF-S 70-200mm f2.8 VR
Nikkor AF-S 105mm f2.8 Micro
Nikkor AF-S 50mm f1.4G
Nikkor AF-S 18-200mm f3.5-5.6
Nikkor AF-S 35mm f1.8G DX
 

*Camera Support* 

Arca Swiss Z1 sp Monoball w/ Flip-lock
Manfrotto 804RC2 Tilt/Pan Head
Manfrotto 055CX PRO4 Carbon Fiber Tripod Legs
Manfrotto 055X PROB Aluminum Tripod Legs
Slik Pro Pod 600 Monopod
Kirk Industries Custom L Brackets
Various Arca Swiss and Kirk Brackets
 

*Accessories* 

Nikon MC-30 Remote
Sandisk Extreme IV Memory Cards
Circular Polarizer Filters by Nikon
Graduated DHT Filters by Tiffen (ND, Sunrise, etc.)
Super HMC Neutral Density Filters by Hoya
Various Lowepro and Tamrac Cases
Black Rapid RS-4 Strap
Hoodman HoodEye
 

*Lighting* 

Nikon SB900 Flash Unit
Nikon SB600 Flash Unit
Alienbees B800 Studio Strobes
SP Systems 920 AC Studio Strobes
Manfrotto Flash / Umbrella Adapters
Various Reflectors, Umbrellas, Diffusers


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 16, 2010)

Sport'n a new rig:


----------



## csshih (Jul 17, 2010)

that is a drool ready rig..


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice!

I am currently saving for a 7D body and the 85mm L series 

It will be well worth it!


----------



## N10 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nikon F3 with 50mm F1.2
Canon Powershot A560+CHDK


----------



## Jethro (Jul 17, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> Sport'n a new rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice, I love mine!


----------



## onibakushinka (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice 7D 



I have the following

Canon 10D w/grip 
Canon Kiss Digital X, which is just another name for a XTi 
Canon BG-E3 grip
Sigma DC 17-70 2.8-4.5
Canon 18-55 stock lens
Canon nifty fifty 
Canon 430EX
Manfrotto Tripod
Manfrotto Monopod
Canon SD1000 with borked flash :duh2:


Hope to get more one day


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 27, 2010)

csshih said:


> that is a drool ready rig..





DimeRazorback said:


> Nice!





Jethro said:


> Nice, I love mine!




Took it out for a spin over the weekend. Here's a *sample video* and here's a *sample still*:








​


----------



## ninemm (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice rig and pics EG! Man I miss my DSLR. :sigh:


----------



## jslappa (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't claim to be a good photographer. In fact, I have much to learn. My current stable of gear mostly revolves around SLR bodies gifted to me by my grandfather. I still play with my Nimslo 3D. I use my Canon Canonet QL17 a couple times a year, but my favorite camera to use is my Minolta SRT 101. You could probably find the SRT 101 and several lenses for < $50 I don't doubt. I use an MC Rokkor 50mm 1.7, a 58mm 85-205 3.8 and a 28mm 3.5. I know not the fastest, but all fun. I actually use them much more than my Nikon D5000. Don't mind the iPhone pic under gastly lighting conditions. 






For the D5000, I just have the 18-55mm 3.5 AF-S VR that came with the body, and a 55-200 VR AF-S.


----------



## mtt.tr (Jul 30, 2010)

Sony A200 
18-70 mm lens sony's own 
Tamron 70-300mm 4-5.6 its ok slow though 

Handful of m42 lenses

Really i want a another body probably sony as a back up, flushgun (costly), better macro lens (probably and m42 to save money), quicker zoom lens One day i will finish my set up but will want to upgrade maybe one day lol. (I wish)


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 31, 2010)

I've had my gear for less than a year and love it but I just don't have the time to go out and use it as much as I'd like. Life just keeps getting in the way. 

Canon EOS Rebel XSi
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF-S 18-200mm
Canon EF-S 18-55mm
Canon Speedlite 430EX II
Canon BG-E5 Battery Grip
Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 CF Tripod
Manfrotto 222 Joystick Head
Canon Monopod 100


----------



## _Chronos (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm pretty new to photography, just getting started:

Nikon D3000
18-55 mm 3.5-5.6 Nikkor VR lens
55-200 mm 4-5.6 Nikkor VR lense
Home-made light ring
Some external flash
A whole mess of filters
A generic monopod/tripod

I've got a ton of analog stuff too, but no use going through all that as I never use it.


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Camera Bodies:*

Canon 5D Mark 2 with BG-E6 Battery Grip and Really Right Stuff L-Bracket
Fuji x100

*Lenses:*

Canon 17-40mm f/4.0L
Canon 24-105mm f/4.0L
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
Canon 35mm f/1.4L
Sigma 50mm f/1.4
Canon 85mm f/1.8
Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro
Pentacon Preset 135mm f/2.8 (a.k.a. Bokeh Monster)

*Filters:*

B+W 77mm 0.6 Neutral Density
B+W 77mm 0.9 Neutral Density
B+W 77mm 1.8 Neutral Density
B+W 77mm 3.0 Neutral Density
B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer
Singh Ray Vari-N-Duo Variable Neutral Density
Lee Filter Foundation
Lee Wide Angle Lens Hood
Lee 4x5" 0.6 Graduated Neutral Density Soft
Lee 4x5" 0.9 Graduated Neutral Density Soft 
Lee 4x4" 0.6 Neutral Density
Lee 4x4" 0.9 Neutral Density

*Support*

Gitzo GT1541 Carbon Fiber Tripod
Gitzo GT2541 Carbon Fiber Tripod
Gitzo GM2941 Basalt Monopod
Really Right Stuff BH-40 Ballhead
Really Right Stuff BH-25 Ballhead
Gorillapod Focus
Wood PowerGrip Suction Mount

*Lighting*

Canon 580 EX II
Canon 430 EX II
Lumopro LP-160
Sunpak 120j with Battery Pak
Pocketwizard FlexTT5
Pocketwizard MiniTT1
3 x Pocketwizard Plus II
2 x Paul C. Buff Einstein
AlienBees AB800
7' Parabolic Umbrella
60" Photek Softlighter
47" Octabox
Stripbox
28" Westcott Apollo Softbox

*Bags*

F-Stop Tilopa
LowePro Sports 200 AW
Crumpler 4 Million Dollar Home
Crumpler 6 Million Dollar Home
LowePro SlingShot 100


----------



## wolfy (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a couple kits, Sony/Minolta and Nikon;

Vinatge:
A whole range of Minolta MF camera's and lenses from the SR7 to XD7, from 28/2.8 to 200/3.5. All started with the SR7 dad gave me, and it still takes great pictures.

Sony/Minolta;
Dynax7000, Dynax7000i, Dynax 700si, Dynax7, Dynax9
Alpha 7D, A100, A700, A900
m20/2.8, tam17-55/2.8, cz24-70/2.8, m28-135/3.5-4.5, m50/1.4, cz85/1.4, sig105/2.8macro, cz135/1.8, m80-200/2.8, m300/2.8, m600/4

Nikon;
Nikon F4s, Nikon D70s, Nikon D7000
n20/2.8, n28-85/3.5-4.5, n50/1.8, n85/1.8, n180/2.8, n300/4, sig500/4.5


----------



## marokero (Sep 23, 2010)

The newest addition to my arsenal is...






This is the perfect environmental portrait lens (makes an excellent landscape lens too), a real background blur machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME1200 (Oct 4, 2010)

佳能400D的 
canon24 - 70 2.8


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Currently using:

Nikon D90 w/ battery grip (I found the D90 body just slightly too small and my pinking was left wandering)
Nikon 18-105mm kit lens.
Nikon 35mm 1.8
Nikon 70-300mm VR (Great lens)
SB-400 travel flash much better than the built in piece of ****.

Also use a "smaller" digital camera

Canon G9
Speedlite Ex270
I recently bought the canon underwater housing DCC-21 (I think)for a trip to Fiji and It was amazing.

Film I use an:

Olympus OM10 with 50mm prime 1.8.
Current film choices are Ilford XP2 b&w or a Velvia 200 colour.

I still love my little Olympus Mju 2 compact as well.

A few others but this is what I use most.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nikon D700
16-35 F4G VR
50mm 1.4G
105mm 2.8G VR

Nikon SB 600
Nikon SB 900

.. and a bunch of Pocket Wizards and mini soft boxes and umbrellas and stands to got with it.

Still a newbie amateur learning how to use it all.

I used to have the Canon 30D with 580 EX II and 17-40 F4L and 70-200 F4L. 

Both systems are nice. I just like the control layout and feel of the Nikon as of late.


----------



## sigmo (Oct 23, 2010)

One of my good old F-1 bodies. It still works great despite being well beaten.

I, too, miss metal lenses with aperture rings and DOF scales, but I have gone digital for the most part these days.

I use a Canon 40D with a 20D for backup for serious work and a nice little Sony DSC-HX5V for compactness. And it shoots HD video, so that's kind of a treat.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 24, 2010)

Great thread here !


Love seeing the Vintage camera equipment !




I have a question, for those of you who have a Recent Canon Digital EOS SLR . . . .


How do you like the "self-cleaning sensor" ? ? ?


Does this process really work as well as you'd like ?


I own a Canon EOS 20D, and (alas), i need to periodically clean my sensor. 

Manually. By hand. (using the "Copperhill" method)

(ie: Rubber spatula, Pec Pads, and Eclipse solution)


I would *REALLY* be happy, if the NEW models would no longer require this hassle.




So, tell me your opinions, please.


:thanks:
_


----------



## csshih (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Burgess,

It would mainly depend on how often you change your lenses, and if you use a telephoto often or not (as they move quite a bit of air).

Dust isn't *too* bad, I guess - since the camera's default setting is to do the sensor cleaning before and after startup, you don't really notice that is removes dust.

Regardless, my 4 year old XTi has needed cleaning only once.. a few months ago, as I had a problem with welded dust  that I had to use a wet sensor cleaner to remove!

If you decide to upgrade to a newer dslr, and the 20D needs a new home.. well..


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Oct 24, 2010)

Burgess,

I think the self cleaning feature is nice, but I certainly don't think it's a necessary option (at least for me).

I mainly shoot a MkIIN, a 20D, and a 40D. 

I was having some dust issues on the IIN because I use it more than all my other bodies combined. A few years ago, I picked up an Arctic Butterfly. I went over all my sensors thoroughly, and since then have only used the Butterfly if I noticed a problem. 

The key is just to be careful when changing lenses. I usually carry 2 bodies when shooting. One of the main reasons for this is so I don't have to swap lenses as much.
Keeping sensors clean is to me more a case of practicing good prevention rather than having a good method of cleanup.

Telephoto lenses don't inherently stir more air. The only lenses you have to worry about this with are push-pull zooms such as the 100-400 or 28-300. You will see these referred to as "dust suckers". I'm not saying their not nice lenses, but they can cause more maintenance issues. 

To a lesser degree, you will face the same situation with any lenses that change length when you zoom or focus, such as the 24-105, as they are still displacing air.

Having said all this, I'll leave you with my 2c...

1) While a self-cleaning sensor is nice (and I do believe they help), it is not one of key features I need, and lack thereof would not be a deal-breaker. I personally wouldn't purchase a newer camera for this alone.

2) If you decide to upgrade in the future (and face it, most of us here understand the overwhelming desire to do this), hang on to your 20D (sorry csshih). There is just something about the sensor in the 20D and the MkII series that sets it apart. 
I have used everything up to the MkIII's and the only one (IMHO) that exceeds it is the original 5D. No matter what in-camera settings I use, the images from this sensor have that "feel". Kind of like the results I used to get from Fuji Velvia.

Hope this helps...

Rich


----------



## Burgess (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you, Craig and Rich, for your responses.


Yes indeed, i am always VERY careful when changing Lenses.


Also, i don't have any "trombone-style" or "dust-sucker" lenses.


But when i'm using my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro lens, at f/11 (for good DOF)
i am greeted by a *Pointed Reminder* that it is time (once again) to clean my sensor.




Wondering if the New Models would make this hassle a thing of the past.



Note to Craig -- It was very kind of you to offer to buy my OLD camera,
but really, as a struggling student, your money would probably be better suited elsewhere.


_


----------



## csshih (Oct 25, 2010)

Burgess said:


> Note to Craig -- It was very kind of you to offer to buy my OLD camera, but really, as a struggling student, your money would probably be better suited elsewhere.


Thank you very much for your consideration, well, I'm not struggling *too* badly, and I set aside funds for fun stuff. Flashlights, Lasers, Knives, Test equipment, etc..

The XTi I have here is pretty beat up at this point, and it's on its way out.. so when you pick up a newer cam and feel like it's just going to sit collecting dust... :naughty: but by all means I am not pressuring you! :huh:


----------



## sigmo (Oct 25, 2010)

Burgess:

I have noticed that the 40D is very noticeably better than the 20D for dust. So the dust reduction methods employed in the 40D are an improvement.

I shoot a LOT of macro, and as you've noticed, when using small apertures, dust is a fairly serious issue. I figure I clean the 40D about a tenth as often as the 20D, but it's still far from dust free. I still need to manually clean its sensor every so often.

So I'd say that the anti-dust features help, but they don't eliminate the need for periodic manual cleaning, particularly if you shoot at small apertures where the very tiny dust shows up.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you, sigmo.

Your answer was Very Helpful !

:thumbsup:



Oh, by the way . . . .


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## :-) (Mar 10, 2011)

Canon Bodies:
EOS 7D
EOS 40D
EOS 20D
PowerShot G10

Lenses:
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM

Flash and Accessories:
Speedlite 580EX
Battery Grip BG-E7
Remote Switch RS-80N3
Manfrotto 055MF4 Tripod / 468MGRC2 Head
Gitzo GM3550 Monopod / Manfrotto 486RC2 Head


----------



## Burgess (Mar 11, 2011)

to  

Welcome to CandlePowerForums ! ! !

:welcome:


Could you perhaps give us (me) your opinion of the 7D compared to 20D ?

-- Image quality

-- anything else you would like to mention


Thank you.


----------



## csshih (Mar 12, 2011)

aw, I have to update my first post again. currently rocking a 50D but looking to update to a 7D..

I realize video is actually important to me.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 14, 2011)

** What do you think of your longer zooms? My feeling is that optically the 70-200 and 70-300 DO are quite close to each other and that the 100-400 falls quite short of the other two.


----------



## :-) (Mar 15, 2011)

Burgess said:


> to
> Could you perhaps give us (me) your opinion of the 7D compared to 20D ?
> -- Image quality
> -- anything else you would like to mention
> ...



Hi Burgess,

Thanks for the re-welcome to CPF. I was 'one of the few' being dropped out after the CPF crash.

The short answer: Image quality of the 7D is a lot better than the 20D. You can see 5 years of technological improvements (and dual DIGIC 4), especially when using a high quality lens.

Most noticeable is the better resolution of the 7D. The difference however between 40D and 7D is smaller than the difference between 20D and 40D.
Regarding ISO my 20D and 40D maximum setting is 400 due to the noisy image with higher ISO. Using the 7D, I get satisfactory (on screen) results up to ISO 1600.

Other attractive features of the 7D compared to the 20D:
-Sensor dust reduction
-Very fast AF
-8 frames/second in continuous shooting
-Live view (macro photography)
-AF adjustment for individual lenses
-Wireless flash control
-Weather sealing

Only downside could be the 0.3 lbs (20%) increase in weight.


----------



## :-) (Mar 15, 2011)

CampingLED said:


> ** What do you think of your longer zooms? My feeling is that optically the 70-200 and 70-300 DO are quite close to each other and that the 100-400 falls quite short of the other two.


Both the 70-200 2.8 L and the 100-400 4.5-5.6 L are excellent lenses giving you really sharp results.
They are however about two times heavier than the 70-300DO, and will attract more attention because of the white color.

For the price you pay for the 70-300 DO you may expect better results than you'll get. The image is quite soft and needs additional sharpening during post processing. You really need to use this lens stopped down because of this. It's also prone to flare when used wide open. AF and IS are very good.

If you like to travel light without attracting much attention the DO is a nice option. If you are going for the best results, choose one of the L-lenses!


----------



## charlie65 (Apr 21, 2011)

i use

Digital Camera of Nikon : - :naughty:
Nikon D90
Nikon D70
Panasonic FX40


----------



## cratz2 (May 4, 2011)

I'm such a cheapskate! I still use an old Nikon D50... I have the 18-55mm kit lens, a 50mm 1.8, a 35mm 1.8 and a 55-200. SB400 which is the cheapest flash they offer, but it can be pointed up for a bounce flash.

My main point and shoot is the Panasonic DMC-ZS3 which has the cool zoom lens that goes down to 25mm... that's the main reason I got it.

Also have a 4 or 5 Canon SD500/550s which were pretty trick in that they used the larger 1/1.8" sensor which allows for a lot more light to be captured so there's less noise and 
nice contrast. 

A couple sample shots. Shot of my EDC knife taken with the Panasonic point and shoot. Lighting is almost everything in my opinion and this one had that perfect golden sunset lighting. You definitely get spoiled with a decent DSLR and a nice lens, but sometimes it surprises you how decent a P&S can do in a pinch.






Pic of a new-ish Russian Orthodox church taken with the Nikon and the kit lens. I think this was taken about 3 days after I got the camera and everything was set to full automatic, I believe.






A pic of one of my guitars taken with the Nikon and the 35mm lens and natural light:






I think this one came out pretty nice. Nearly random snapshot of a pedal I put up for sale. Nikon, probably the 35mm lens and the bounced flash:


----------



## RBR (May 14, 2011)

.....


----------



## saltytri (May 14, 2011)

Polar Light said:


> My good old dusty Rolleiflex



I'll see your '60s version and raise you a '90s version! :naughty:


----------



## Burgess (May 14, 2011)

I love the Rolleiflex TLR's ! ! !


Can't beat 6x6 on 120.


Oh, the memories they've captured.


----------



## flashlightscanada (Jun 25, 2011)

:-) said:


> Canon Bodies:
> EOS 7D
> EOS 40D
> EOS 20D
> ...



I must admit I am envious of your gear. I shoot a 7d myself with the 24-105 f4L. I switched from Nikon so I could take advantage of the better video that Canon offers but had to give up on having many lenses and speedlights to afford the upgrade.

At least I can still use my Manfrotto stuff!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ed507 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm not sure how current this thread is but thought I'd add my little blurb about my camera gear and recent project. I have a drawer full of 35mm film camera gear but so far my only digital camera is a Pentax W30 point & shoot.

I've been experimenting with nighttime low-light video and IR video lately. My video camera is a B&W only, PC164-EX, from Supercircuits (~$US140) and a 12mm CS lens. This camera is claimed to work down to 0.0003 lux.

I run the NTSC signal from the camera through a USB2.0 Audio/video Grabber (GrabeeX-+) to convert the signal to digital then it goes into my computers' USB port where it's recorded in either time lapse or motion detection mode.

Currently I'm working on an IR illluminator (actually an IR radiator) using 96 Lumex LEDs (p/n OED-EL-1L2) and trying to figure out a good way to power it from an AC wall wart. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for reading this long missive, Ed507


----------



## EV_007 (Aug 9, 2011)

One of my favorite setups.


----------



## gtjonathan (Aug 27, 2011)

^ haha. how did you do it?


----------



## EV_007 (Aug 31, 2011)

Its not actually attached, just balancing precariously atop the hotshoe for this shot.


----------



## CampingLED (Sep 1, 2011)

Got this one from my brother. Quick photo taken with my phone.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I finally upgraded and it arrived earlier this week.

Went with the Canon 5D MKII and 50mm f/1.2L.

Haven't had much chance to play with it yet, but very happy with what I've seen so far


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dime, 

The 5DM2 is an awesome camera. I debated between the 7D and 5DM2 last year and choose to go full frame. I can't wait until 5DM3 to come out.



DimeRazorback said:


> Well I finally upgraded and it arrived earlier this week.
> 
> Went with the Canon 5D MKII and 50mm f/1.2L.
> 
> Haven't had much chance to play with it yet, but very happy with what I've seen so far


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 21, 2011)

xcel730 said:


> Dime,
> 
> The 5DM2 is an awesome camera. I debated between the 7D and 5DM2 last year and choose to go full frame. I can't wait until 5DM3 to come out.


 
That's the same debate I was having... one day I wanted the 7D, then the 5D... In the end I thought the 5D matched my style more and full frame was calling!
You can get the 7D bodies so cheap these days I thought if I really needed the extra speed well... :devil: :laughing:

I hear you on the MKIII!


----------



## RBR (Sep 24, 2011)

.....


----------



## nekomane (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## JS_280 (Oct 8, 2011)

Currently Have:

Canon T3i with battery grip
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
LumaPro LP160 Flash
Cactus V5 wireless triggers
Standard filter set (ND, CPL, etc)
8X Macro filter

Soon to Purchase:

2X light stands
2X shoot through umbrellas
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS
EF 50mm f/1.8 II


----------



## jch79 (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great thread! Mmm... photo gear...

I'm an architectural photographer by trade, so buildings are my main subject. I've given up film, as well as large format (my 4x5 camera is a good space taker-upper these days). I don't think I've ever written down all of my gear - strange but fun to see it all like this.

*Camera:*
Canon 5D MkII
_>Rebel XSi as backup_

*Lenses:*
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM Macro
_>EF-S 10-22mm & 17-85mm as backup w/ Rebel XSi_

*Support:*
Gitzo GT2540 Carbon Fiber Tripod
Arca-Swiss D4 geared ballhead *waiting for this to arrive*
Really Right Stuff BH-40 Ballhead
Really Right Stuff MC-34 Carbon Fiber Monopod w/ MH-01 Head
_>Manfrotto 3021 Tripod w/ 3047 3-way Head for backup_

*Lighting:*
4x Metz 58 AF-1 flashes w/ Pocket Wizard's
Bunch of Manfrotto light stands and Lastolite brolly's

*Bags:*
Domke F-5XB
Domke F-1X
Domke F-4AF
Lightware C-6130 for stands & tripods


----------



## theartfuldodger (Oct 15, 2011)

Just an enthusiast photographer but here's my set up:

Camera
- Canon 50D

Lenses
- Canon 28mm 1.8
- Canon 50mm 1.4
- Tokina 11-16mm 2.8

Lighting
- Canon 580EX II
- Canon 430EX
- Generic Lightsphere

Accessories
- Intervalometer
- Lowepro Fastpack 200
- Cheapo tripod


Jonathan


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 17, 2011)

*Camera:
*Canon 5D MkII

Lenses:
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L
Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L
Canon EF 135mm f/2L

*Lighting:
*Canon 580EX II

*Wish list:
*_Canon EF 35mm f/1.4
Canon EF 200mm f/2

_


----------



## xcel730 (Oct 17, 2011)

Some lenses I've accrued over the years ... hence less money for flashlights


----------



## fccwpe (Feb 17, 2012)

"I chose the path less travelled...."

Pentax K-5
Pentax K20D
Pentax SMC DA 18-55mm AL II
Pentax SMC DA 16-45mm
Pentax SMC A 35-80mm
Pentax M 50mm f2.0
Pentax M 50mm f1.7
Takumar 135mm f2.5
Takumar 200mm f4 M42
Sigma 150-500mm
Sigma 18-200mm
Sigma EX DG HSM 50mm f1.4
Tamron 90mm Macro SP Di
Russian Industar 50mm (Leica copy)
Russian Industar 61 L/Z 50mm f2.8 Macro
Russian Helios 44-2 55mm (Zeiss copy)
Quantaray (Tamron) 2X TC
Rokinon 85mm f1.4
Tamron Adaptall 80-210mm
Metz 58 AF-2 Flash
D-BG2 battery grip (for K20D)
D-BG4 battery grip (for K-5)
Loads of batteries.....


----------



## JDM (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got too much equipment to list (all Canon), but here is some of my OM collection.




* O**M-1, OM-2, OM-2S, OM-3, OM-4, OM-4T*


----------



## DM51 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice OM collection, JDM... I still have mine (2x OM2 bodies and several lenses). Now sure what to do with them now - I don't use them any more.


----------



## gtjonathan (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Alland44 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nikon D200, with 3 lenses.
Canon 350D with adapters for my old Carl Zeiss t* lenses. (that`s why I bought it) 3 of them. (lenses)
Canon S95

One Kowa six, with two lenses

And about 15 different old cameraes.

EDIT :
Videocamera is Canon Legria HF R26.

REEDIT :

Contax rs2 quartz
Contax md137
and a Yaschica SLR.


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Bought this little gem, brand new, 32 years ago this week.


( heck, most of you youngsters weren't even born yet ! )










A bit of history on the Rollei 35 -- (from the Web)

**The most exciting project on Heinz Waaske´s drawing board was a miniature 35mm format camera. It was to become a resounding success, but not under the Wirgin name. Heinz Waaske had already tried to persuade his boss to produce this camera, and he had even made a model. But Henry Wirgin did not take the bit in his teeth. Perhaps the fiasco with the Edixa Electronica was too recent in his memory. Leitz in Wetzlar was presented with the idea, but refused politely. *​*Heinz Waaske had more luck with Franke & Heidecke in Braunschweig. Rolleiflex sales, which had been outstanding, were by this time on a downward trend and the company apparently lacked a replacement. Henry Waaske´s invention must have seemed like a gift from heaven. Today everyone knows how popular the little Rollei 35 became.*​*　
In 1965 Heinz Waaske resigned from Wirgin and moved to Braunschweig. He stayed with Franke & Heidecke till 1978, after which he started up his own design workshop. 

He resolved problems for Minox and others. 
**In 1995, the gifted camera-designer died at 71 years of age.
*

*SIGHHHH*
I allways wanted that camera.

Now it`s to late, but what a good little camera this is !


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 17, 2012)

Burgess said:


> Bought this little gem, brand new, 32 years ago this week.
> 
> 
> ( heck, most of you _*youngsters*_ weren't even *born* yet ! )
> ...



It also came in a silver and gold edition ?
Or am I wrong here !?


----------



## Burgess (Jun 26, 2012)

I know they made a Gold-Plated model.


Don't recall (actual) Silver. But most of 'em were the " Chrome " version, not the Black.


Glad to see someone here (besides myself) appreciates this classic little gem !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## trg42 (Jul 31, 2012)

D700 w/ grip

*Zoom Lenses
*Nikon 16-35 F4 VRII
Nikon 24-70
Nikon 70-200 VRII
Tamron 24-135 ( my travel lens )

*Prime
*Nikon 105 DC
Sigma 50 1.4
Tokina 100 macro
Sigma 150 macro 

*Lighting
*Alien Bee Einstien w/ Pocket Wizard trigger
NikonSB900
NikonSB600


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 1, 2012)

I was a lensaholic long before being a flashaholic ^^*

Gear*

*Body*
Canon 5D
Canon 40D

*Lenses*
Canon 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Canon 28mm f/1.8 USM
Canon 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon 85mm f/1.8 USM
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Sigma 50mm f/2.8 Macro
Macro-Takumar 50mm F/4 1:1 preset 

*Flashes*
2 x Canon 580EX
Metz 36 AF-C
3 x Nikon SB-80DX
Nikon SB-28DX
Cactus KF-36 (rebranded Vivitar 285HV)
Triggering by Canon ST-E2, Cactus v4, RF-602 and optical slave where available.

*Accessoires/support/strobist*
Velbon Sherpa 600RF
Velbon Ultra Luxi L
Redged RTT-423
3 x LumoPro lightstand
2 x Westcott 43" white/black cover umbrella
+ a few more light modifiers and el-cheapo umbrellas
Sekonic L-308S
Soligor extention tubes (identical to Kenko)

*Filters*
Hoya HD 77mm CPL
B+W 58mm MRC UV (for 100mm macro)
B+W 77mm 10 stops ND filter
Cokin P system with more or less all the step rings, 3 stop ND, 3 x GND and the Blue/yellow polarizer.


----------



## gtjonathan (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## kriptikracing (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooohh a camera section...nice! Well I'm no professional, but rather just a father wanting to be able to capture moments of my son. Here's what I got:

*Body*
Canon 7D

*Lens*
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Canon 24-105mm f/4L
Canon 100mm f/2.8L macro

*Flash*
Canon Speedlite 430ex II
Yongnuo MR-58

*Filter*
B+W Kaesemann circular polarizer mrc

*Tripod*
Dolica CF ZX600B103

*Bag*
Lowepro video fastpack 250


----------



## Deus_Lucem (Apr 6, 2013)

*Personal Equipment*
1D Mark IV
5D
17-40mm f/4
24-70mm f/2.8
70-200 f/2.8
105mm Macro f/2.8
50mm f/1.8
580 EX II
Assorted Manfrotto heads, trippods, monopods, etc

*Work Equipment*
5D Mark II
7D
Same lenses as above
*
Purchase List *(not a wish list but items to buy for upcoming jobs)
6D
2 x 600 EX-RT
50mm f/1.2

*Wish List *(Gotta have dreams right?)
1DX
85mm f/1.2
400mm f/2.8


----------



## Silgt (Apr 7, 2013)

xcel730 said:


> Some lenses I've accrued over the years ... hence less money for flashlights



Now that's some serious gear you have dude :thumbsup:


----------



## CampingLED (Apr 22, 2013)

:wave:Been very quiet for a very good reason on this forum and did not buy any new lights.


----------



## miknoypinoy (Apr 24, 2013)

hey all. . . new to the forum here. . . I'm currently shooting a Nikon D700. . . two lenses, 24-70mm 2.8 and the 70-200mm 2.8. . . (one more for the trinity lol). also use an SB700 flash . . . manfrotto tripod cf. . . manfrotto ball head. . . cool to see other photogs here . . I guess it's fitting that photography is the writing of light and we're here on a light forum . . . thanks for the thread. . . 

mike g. . . 




I'm not afraid . . . YOU WILL BE. . . YOU WILL BE. . .


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 26, 2013)

CampingLED said:


> :wave:Been very quiet for a very good reason on this forum and did not buy any new lights.


Nice camera !

i had one for a week when they were first released, and really didnt want to give it back
everyone else at work wanted to hold onto it too

You are going to love it, and when you get it all dialed in with the right custom functions, you are going to really really love it


----------



## Norm (Apr 26, 2013)

Sony NEX 5N

Review based on a production NEX-5N with firmware 01 currently up to firmware 1.02

Sorry for the stock photos.






Shown with the optional EVF, which I have and find extremely useful, also have the standard wide angle lens supplied in some packages as well as the lens shown.

Norm


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 27, 2013)

Since my earlier (page 1, 2009) post I've added a few items:
1 Nikon D5100 with kit zoom
2 Canon XSi bodies with kit zooms, mounted on twin bar for stereo (3D) photography
2 Fuji W3 cameras: 3D with autostereoscopic LCD screen
1 Panasonic Lumix DMC-3D1 (another 3D camera)

Heading to Yosemite this summer, can't wait. Taking extra SD cards. And my TK70, for Glacier Point at night! :devil:


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 8, 2013)

Pentax K-30 weather resistant kit lenses 18-55 and 50-200.

Pentax 50/1.4
Pentax-M 50/2
SMC Takumar 105/2.8
Pentax-F 100-300

Tamron 90/2.8 Macro
Sigma 18-250 Macro
Rokinon 8/3.5 Fisheye(Samyang)
OEM Extension tubes, reverse rings, and M42 adapter, Marumi CPL

AF360 TTL Flash
Yongnuo 560 Flash
A couple vintage manual flashes
Generic Softboxes, homemade bounce cards
2 Shoot through 2 Parabolic umbrellas- Mostly unused
Gels taken from Lee's Filters swatch book

Trigmaster 2.4ghz triggers


----------



## orixa (Aug 24, 2013)

I rent most of my equipment when needed.

Camera:

Canon 5D2
Carl Zeiss 85 1.4 ZE lens, it's a beauty!!
Hasselblad 500 ELX w/LEAF digital back
Hasselblad H4D-50

80, 120 macro, 180 for the 500 ELX
80, 150 for the H4D

Lights:

Broncolour Grafit A4, Scoro
3-4 heads
Broncolour Para 
Briese 180

All tethered to a 15" Macbook Pro


----------



## dweikum (Sep 7, 2013)

Nikon D800 
Nikon D90 
Fuji X-100 

Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 VR2 
Nikon 70-200mm f2.8 VR2 
Nikon 60mm Micro 
Nikon 50mm f1.4 
Nikon 70-300mm f4-5.6 
Sigma 400mm f5.6 APO 

Nikon SB900 Strobes (4) 
Dynalite JR400 Studio Strobes (6) 

Gitzo G1325 Tripod with Acratech GV2 Ballhead 
Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop 
Wacom Intuos 4 Tablet


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 8, 2013)

Canon Power Shot SX200IS
Canon EOS 40D
Canon EOS 400D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4.0-5.6 IS
Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II
Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 IS
Tamron - Aspherical [IF] MACRO AF 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di II LD 
Sigma 150-500mm f5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM
All with lens hoods, UV filters and most with circular polarising filters

Canon BG-E2N Battery Grip 
1 Canon battery and 4 Hama batteries

Manfrotto tripod and Monopod
Cheap £10 flashgun from ebay - most, 99%, of my photography is outdoor.
Various bits and bags that you acquire along the way


----------



## kerontide (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I will start landing here 

Nikon D800

14-24mm f2.8G
24-70mm f2.8G
85mm f1.8G
180mm f2.8D

flash
SB900
SB26

flashlights
maglite miniA
maglite 3D incandescent
lenser M7
nitecore TM11


----------



## Greatguns (Oct 31, 2013)

Nikon F with motor, Nikon F3 with motor, Nikkor 18mm, 24, 35, 55 Micro Nikkor, 85, 105, 180, four Vivitar 283 flash units, Leitz table tripod and ball and socket head, Gitzo Reporter Mode tripod, Nikon D700, Nikon D800, Nikkor 16-35, Nikkor 79-200, Nikon SB910, two Nikon SB900, four Pocket Wizards, Sekonic L-28C Studio Deluxe light meter, Sekonic L-758DR light meter, umbrellas, reflectors, etc.


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone know of a good place to sell some high end brand new profoto flash equiment? I bought all this stuff and it just sets..Arghhh


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 10, 2014)

Try photography forums. This one is specific to canon:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=87


----------



## TrevorDoyle (Aug 24, 2014)

ElectronGuru said:


> Try photography forums. This one is specific to canon:
> 
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=87


Awesome forum! I joined even though not a canon user.


----------



## LEDPunisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Hrm. I've got a 35mm Minolta X700 with auto advance motor attachment, and a small kit of lenses from supermacro to telephoto. I have a Kodak Z981, and a Kodak C613 with a broken LCD. 

Nothing too sophisticated, just allowing me enough control over my range of shots. I hate that the Z981 eats up batteries like mad, though, so I rigged a power adapter from a 5.2V PSP charger.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 30, 2014)

Keep it light..


----------



## NeilP (Dec 3, 2014)

Canon F1N
Canon 5D MkIII
Olympus ZX-2
Panasonic DMC FZ-50

Canon FD LensesFD too many to list.

EOS lenses
Canon 15mm f2.8 USM
Canon 50mm F1.4
Canon35-135 f4 5.6
Canon 20-35
Canon L 24-105 f4 IS
Canon L 24-70 f2.8
Canon L 70-200 f2.8 IS USM II
Canon 300mm f2.8 L IS II USM
[h=1]L sereis x2 teleconvertor[/h]Sigma 28-200

Flash guns 
Canon 600 EX-RT
Canon Speedlite 200E
Panasonic DMW-FL500
Metz 45-CL4
Metz AF 45-1

Tripods
Benbo Mk1
Benbo Trekker
Velbon Travel trekker

3 other unknown small compact tripods

So many filters I have lost count.


----------



## geoturtle (Dec 14, 2014)

Nikon D40
Nikon N90S
Nikkormat FT3

Minolta Himatic7s (rangefinder) with 45mm f/1.8.
Kodak No 1A Pocket Kodak (inoperable, antique 160 format)

Lenses:
Nikkor AF 24mm f/2.8D
Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D
Nikkor AI-S 105mm f/4 micro
Nikkor AF-S 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF VR DX (kit)
Nikkor S Auto 50mm f/1.4
Vivitar 28mm f/2.5
Vivitar 75-205mm f/3.8

Nikon SB-600 Speedlight

Manfrotto 055-XPROB Tripod Legs
Manfrotto 498-RC2 Ball Head

A few color filters for B&W film (red, orange, green, blue), CPL, NDs


----------



## n3eg (Jan 30, 2015)

Kodak S-1 micro four thirds
Olympus E-PL5 micro four thirds
Collection of Kodak bridge and point and shoots

Oly 14-42mm + Sony 0.6x wide adapter
Oly 40-150mm
Oly 75-300mm
Kodak 12-45mm (when it gets back from warranty service)
50mm f/1.8 Canon FD adapted
135mm f/2.8 Vemar adapted
500 mm f/8 PK mount scope lens adapted
Fotga macro extension tubes

A pile of flashes that I rarely use

A brand X tripod that I only use for video

And a Motorola Droid Razr M that takes crappy washed out pictures, unless it's controlling the Kodak S-1 via wifi.


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 1, 2015)

The best adage I have ever heard is most photographers would take far better shots if they:

1) Sold half (or more) of their equipment.

2) Invested that money in courses from good photographers.


Unlike a flashlight where the equipment is really everything, isn't showing off your photography equipment sort of like a "mine is bigger than yours" exercise ..... without really showing the goods? Granted, it is almost impossible to replace a macro, or a long zoom when you can get close for framing, but I would gladly give up a $2,000 70-200 stabilized F2.8 (unless shooting sports), for an cheap 18-200 super-zoom if it meant the difference between being in the wrong place at the wrong time, and being in the right place, at the right time, with just the right lighting. All the equipment in the world does not replace composition .... best done by experience, knowledge, research, and perhaps most of all, the patience and perseverance to be in the right place at the right time.

The best picture is often the one you take .... so all the recent postings should have had their cell phones in there. Good composition/lighting on a cell phone is going to win out over bad on an SLR every day, no matter how much resolution or dynamic range there is.


----------



## ZENNON (Apr 19, 2015)

D610
50/1.4
105/2.8
70-200/2.8
10-20
17-50/2.8
18-70
35-135


----------



## angerdan (Apr 20, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> The best adage I have ever heard is most photographers would take far better shots if they:
> 1) Sold half (or more) of their equipment.
> 2) Invested that money in courses from good photographers.
> 
> ...



So true..!
Better participate on this thread:
Post your Photos - Part 2 - Page 5


----------



## dmanuel (May 31, 2015)

Nikon D7000 and Nikon V1, Fuji X100 and X100s in the past.

Now I am an Olympus man after borrowing a friends E-M5.

Body:
E-M5 
E-M5 Mk. II

Lenses:
Rokinon 7.5mm Fisheye 3.5
M. Zuiko 12-40mm 2.8
M. Zuiko 40-150mm 2.8
M. Zuiko 60mm Macro 2.8

On order:
M. Zuiko 8mm Fisheye 1.8
M. Zuiko 7-14mm 2.8

Accessories:
M. Zuiko Teleconverter 1.4x
Olympus Flash Ring
Gitzo Ser. 1 Traveller
Manfrotto 468MG Hydrostatic Ball
Lee Filters Seven5 set


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 2, 2015)

Added a portrait lens to my setup:







Running with an MDF for thin DOF:







And without for low light:


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 3, 2015)

2 x Canon 700d bodies
Standard three kit lenses
Sigma 17-70 
Sigma 105 Macro
Sigma 150-500
Sigma 2x Teleconverter
Manfrotto 190 Xpro4 + Xpro 3 way
Yongnuo 568 EXii x 2
Yongnuo 622 triggers x 2
Yongnuo 0906 LED x 2
Lowepro Protactic 450AW

Some light stands and 3x3 mtr (adjustable) backdrop,and other miscellaneous stuff.

Currently studying a Certificate IV Design,Digital Photography.


----------



## dannbarbery (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazing set up you all have here! I'm soon planning to go lomography. I find lomo shots more dramatic; I just need the right camera set up and currently I'm searching on it.


----------



## Michael Laing (Sep 18, 2015)

Camera setup is different for different kinds of photography. I have pretty much included most of the big stuff with a few comments added to say what I think of the product

Work

Nikon D800 (Great sensor, niggly camera annoying autofocus)
Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8
Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 vr2
Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D (never bothered to upgrade)
Voigtlander 58mm f/1.4 Nocton (wonderful lens)
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8D (should really upgrade but can never decide between the Nikkor 85mm f/1.4G, or Carl Ziess (I love the ziess even though it isn't practical).
Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro
Tiffin 8 stop variable ND filter (really good)
Marumi DHG Super Circular P.L.D
San disk and Lexar cards (they work)

Various other lenses and cameras I rarely use

2 x SB900 (not melted yet)
1 x SB800 (keeps going)
2 x Bowen Gemini 500 (too big but pretty indestructible)
5 x Pixel King trigger/receivers (reliable and cheap'ish
2 x Pixel Opas transceiver (mainly use as camera trigger bought for £13 each)
2 x Avenger/Matthews C-stand with boom arm (for use with big diffusers)
5 x studio stand
2 x portable studio stand
2 x Manfrotto 026 adapter (Useful)
7 x sand bags (essential for outdoor shooting with diffuser (due to wind))
50+ AA Eneloop batteries (essential)
Multiple diffusers/reflectors/Umbrellas and adapter equipment

Three legged Thing Eric (main tripod, small light and has 7ft extension, needs lots of maintenance)
Manfrotto 055 Pro (heavy but works)
Novoflex classicball 5 II, with Q-base quick release, L bracket. (exceptionally well made with fluid motion but heavy and big)
3 legged thing Airhead 1 (light but fiddly (hate the arca swiss plate)
Manfrotto 3 way head (used with video slider)
Manfrotto 500 pro video head 
Background equipment

Leatherman PST II (extremely useful and still legal to carry in UK)
Joby Gorilla torch (Packing away gear when it gets dark)

Tenba Medium Shootout backpack (not used tht much, but carries a lot, is heavy)
Tamrac Ultra Pro 13 (main storage bag)
Tamrac Ultra Pro 17 (international travel)
2 x Nikon trunk case with Pelican foam inserts (bought in sale but a lot of money for not that much)
Various other bags which I have acquire over the years, which store equipment)


For general carry around use I mainly use

Fuji X-E1
Fuji 18-55mm f/2.8-4
Voigtlander 58mm f/1.4 (almost always on camera)
Fuji 50-230mm f/4.5-6.3 (which I never really use)
77mm-58mm filter adapter
3 Legged thing Eric, with Airhead 1 and novoflex Q-plate
Fuji LC-X Buffalo bag (nice weather, lite carry)
Tenba Black Label small shoulder bag (general carry bag built like a tank)

Editing

Adobe Lightroom CC (General photos)
Phase One Capture One Pro 8 (better than Lightroom for photo editing particularly colour)
Onone Perfect Photosuite 9.5 (generally use for masking)
Nik colllection (rarely used now)
Photoshop CC (not use much)


----------



## Esko (Oct 3, 2015)

Wise words from Semiman, however, I would like to add something.



SemiMan said:


> All the equipment in the world does not replace composition .... best done by experience, knowledge, research, and perhaps most of all, the patience and perseverance to be in the right place at the right time.



Experience in particular comes with time and doing. This may very well include buying equipment that you later find unnecessary, unpractical or useless (AND learn from that). There are also plenty of people whose photography hobby is badly restrained because they just think their equipment is not good enough.

Well, my equipment:

Canon 60d
Sigma 17-50/f2.8
Canon Speedlite 430EX II (+omnibounce + some gels)
Wireless radio remote
Manfrotto ??? (a middle sized basic tripod, model markings are worn off)
Manfrotto Pixi
Lowepro Nova 1 bag

Plus old 75-300 kit lens from 90's, lens reverse adapter, extension tubes, macro rail, collapsible reflectors and some ebay dslr video utilities + RØDE Stereo Videomic. Used occasionally.

Replaced/old equipment:

Canon 350d
Canon 17-85/f4-5.6 +CPL +ND (diaphragm replaced twice, backfocuses now)
Sigma EF 500 DG Super (doesn't flash reliably any more, TTL never worked well)


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 7, 2015)

Esko said:


> There are also plenty of people whose photography hobby is badly restrained because they just think their equipment is not good enough.



I am in the market for a new DSLR body right now. These type of people you describe are a great source of used equipment because they believe that moving to full frame from DX is going to magically make their pictures better. 

One thing it magically does is make them sell lightly used DX equipment at good prices


----------



## Esko (Oct 9, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> I am in the market for a new DSLR body right now. These type of people you describe are a great source of used equipment because they believe that moving to full frame from DX is going to magically make their pictures better.
> 
> One thing it magically does is make them sell lightly used DX equipment at good prices



Good thinking. Anyway, I was also referring to people with compact cameras and very cheap cameras. People tend to have a mindset like:"I can't really do sports photography because I only have a compact camera" or "I can't take artistic portraits because my camera doesn't allow shallow DOF" or "I don't need to think about lighting because my camera is cheap and automatic". That is of course if they even know about those things; They haven't cared to learn because, well, they think the equipment is not good enough anyway. If a photograph looks terrible, it is because the camera couldn't do better and there is nothing you could do about it (except buy a more expensive camera).

Many artistic decisions like how you frame the photograph are independent of the equipment quality.

Personally, I have never had a full frame DSLR but I don't want one either. Of course, if I had plenty of money or if I photographed for money, it would be nice and it would have it's advantages. But not as the only camera, not for me. I sometimes like to take macro shots and I am unhappy with the already very short DOF of the crop size sensor. I also want to bounce my flash and/or use existing light when photographing inside (omnibounce gets very little use, too - I do sometimes use a hand or a piece of paper to direct small part of the light directly on the target though). This may often lead to a need to use large aperture also when I don't want any extreme shallow DOF and having a full frame would make it worse. And then there are weight and size issues and such... Anyway, currently I think that the crop sensor is good enough for everything I do and in all cases, it would be far more beneficial for me to buy a good compact camera than a better DSLR.


----------



## bestellen (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thinking the Which Camera thread is basically a general gear thread.


Nevertheless:


D90
18-105mm 3.5-5.6 (kit lens)
Sigma 70-300mm 3.5-5.6
50mm 1.8
SB-600 Flash
55mm 2.8 micro (from 1979)


All in order of purchase. Then of course I have a few other trinkets like lens hoods, SD cards, extra battery, etc.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 13, 2015)

Esko said:


> If a photograph looks terrible, it is because the camera couldn't do better and there is nothing you could do about it (except buy a more expensive camera).



Good skills make any camera good. Taken with my iPhone:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 13, 2015)

I always seem to be in the minority. 

Sigma SD-10. 

Not the greatest camera since it was designed by a lens company but Sigma is the only manufacturer to use the Foveon sensor. Low light sucks, but that's not the strength of it's sensor. Landscape shot color rendition is spectacular, and the IR filter is removable.


----------



## vpnwiz (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, first post on CPF - looking forward to some LED projects but I stumbled across this camera thread! I've been interested in photography ever since I was little. Been shooting semi-professionally for about 10 years now, mostly sports and event photography, and have collected lots of gear over the years. Shooting landscapes and HDR panoramas are what I really love to do though. I am starting to get some prints made and my work shown locally. Here's my gear - some of it, anyway... 

Nikon D810, D600 backup. Still have my D70 from 2004 too  And an F5 that I don't think I will ever sell. 
Nikon 14-24mm :twothumbs, 24-70mm, 70-200mm lenses
Some assorted primes - 24mm/1.4 (import) for night photography
Gitzo tripod and RRS pano heads
Homemade GPS unit for Nikon w/10-pin cable

For events and stuff-
Nikon SB-800 flash - still going strong after 10 years
3 cheapie manual flashes, stands, umbrellas, etc.
And lots of cheapie import wireless triggers for events and remote setups

Patrick


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 22, 2015)

Got a new tripod and trigger ball head for no charge; this is getting interesting..


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2015)

I've never really been deep into cameras but I always have something basic to take my equipment and beam shots. Current is an older Canon 5Sis. I've toyed with the idea of getting something a little better but it was not a priority. I volunteer at a thrift store and an excellent physical condition Canon EOS500D/Rebel T1i came in. It came with the Canon EF 50mm lens and a Sigma 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens. None of these has Image Stabilization from what I can tell - there's no OS or IS markings on them as shown on other pics on the camera review sites. There are about 8 filters, a wired and wireless remote controls and some other misc stuff with it plus a couple of cases. They priced it at $125 so I picked it up after some brief searches on Ebay for its' value. Similar packages recently actually sold on Ebay for around $350.00 The reviews from back in the 2009 era seem to be pretty much positive. Everything works great as far as I can tell. Can you experts out there chime in on what I got?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 23, 2015)

BVH said:


> Can you experts out there chime in on what I got?



A solid crop sensor DSLR; you can sell the Canon lens, as the Sigma is most likely sharper aside from the better zoom range. If you learn Adobe Lightroom ($9/month) you can ditch the filters too.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Dec 23, 2015)

I have the Sigma lens for my Sigma camera. It's a decent do it all lens more suited to outdoor (not low light) photography.


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2015)

Would I want to get another small lens for low light/indoor shots?

My understanding is that the Sigma is about 11-12 X's zoom. What if I wanted to jump to a 15 or 20X, "better" to "best" quality zoom? I was into telescopes so I know you don't get something for nothing in that all things being equal -more zoom = more grainy/less sharp. So good glass is important when looking at zoom lenses. From my back deck, I can see Whales breaching quite a few months out of the year. It would be nice to be able to get them really close. I have a heavy weight capacity Manfrotto 055XB tripod and a Manfrotto 128RC Pan/Tilt head so I'm covered in that department.

For HD video, this cam will do 1080P at 20 Frames Per second - too bad it's not at least 24 for film-like or 30 for std HD. This purchase has sort of raised my interest and I wonder if I might sell the body and Canon lens and pick up something a little newer with full 30 FPS HD video and maybe a little bigger sensor?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 23, 2015)

You're in luck in the lens department, as Canon has one particular lens that is singularly unique in the camera world; a 400mm super telephoto for ~$1,000. The good news is that it's remarkably sharp and an unbelievable bang-for-the-buck deal, the bad news is that it's prime - it's 400mm only, no zooming in or out. That kind of reach on other platforms is usually twice the price though.

1080 video is old news on current cameras, my compact Sony will do it at 60 fps, 4K is becoming more common. A modern version of your camera with all the timely feature upgrades is only ~$500, full-frame models start at ~$1,100.

Edit: Should also mention, your camera is crop-sensor, so when using full-frame lenses, you must multiply 1.6 to the focal range; the 400mm lens mentioned above would be 640mm.


----------



## Esko (Dec 25, 2015)

If the filters are cpl (circular polarization) or neutral density filters, don't ditch them. Once you become more advanced with you photography, you will probably find some use for them (whether you use Lightroom or not).

Would you want to get another lens for low light/indoor? That is up to your own needs and desires. So, explore your camera and make your decisions then. If you do, I can give 2 suggestions. First of all, I suppose the prime is 50mm 1.8? It sells for something like $100 new or $50 used. Don't sell it. Considering its price, it is a rather good and fast low budget prime to accompany with a cheap zoom. It is a bit tight for indoor photos but once you use it, you'll find out if you need something wider. If you do, I could suggest Sigma 17-50/f2.8 that I personally have (or the same lens from Tamron). It is pretty good, relatively fast, comes with image stabilization and you can get it for less than $300.



> My understanding is that the Sigma is about 11-12 X's zoom. What if I wanted to jump to a 15 or 20X, "better" to "best" quality zoom



Your Sigma already has quite a wide zoom range. There are not many lenses that cover a wider range. You should ask yourself what you mean by "better" or "best". If you mean wider zoom range, Sigma, Tamron and Canon have some 18-300 (or so) lenses that cost something like $600 and up. On the other hand, if by better you mean better image quality, you should look for shorter zoom range lenses (or even better, primes). 

I am not familiar with tele lenses so I don't comment them. Regarding to the video, taking sharp video shoots with a DSLR is not easy at all, unless it is a scene where you can keep the same focusing distance all the time. Before buying another DSLR for video purposes, I suggest you to try it first with your current camera. You could also explore open source firmware named Magic Lantern. I think it should enable 24 and 30 fps with 500D.

Another things that you could consider is a speedlite. Be sure that it has a rotating head (you want to bounce the light from e.g. ceiling) and e-TTL (automatic power adjustment). You could get a Yongnuo for something like $70.

Good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 26, 2015)

+1 for a speedlight; did my Christmas pictures this year with a ceiling-bounced Yongnuo 560IV on a tripod moved around the room as needed, got studio-clear pics in a space that usually has only a camera-unfriendly trickle of warm light. Very pleased with my $60 investment.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions. In playing around in the last two days, I have noticed that when in max zoom, the Auto focus is not providing the sharpest focus. I determined this by taking identical shots first when the auto focus finishes its adjustment, snapping the shot and then by switching to manual focus, moving the ring more towards its' max infinity stop and taking the same shot. To describe how much, - in auto focus, there are about 8 knurls of the ring travel left before the stop. When taking over from that position in manual, I have to move the ring about 3 knurls towards the stop for the sharpest focus. Any further movement seems to net the same sharp result. (There are 27 knurls in 90 degrees of circular movement so I'm having to adjust about 10 more degrees) For both shots, I'm mounted to the beefy tripod and pan/tilt head with all locks secured. I'm using the wired remote to snap the shot and I wait about 15 seconds after touching the camera before I shoot so all vibrations are settled. The Pismo Beach Pier target is approx 4,200 feet distant. I have the auto focus set to focus at the central dot/zone only, no peripheral focus points. (Although similar tests with more focus zones enabled netted the same result) The camera mode is in full automatic. In the frame, there are no closer objects to mis-focus on. I know the lens makes the adjustments but is it the camera that determines the adjustment necessary or is that also done in the lens? I've tried this 4 times with the same result. It's consistent.

I have not tried the same experiment with lesser zooms on this lens or with the 50mm lens. I will do that to see the result. I'm having fun tinkering!

A side question on zoom numbers: If my target is 5000 feet distant and I am using a 12X's zoom, is the "apparent" camera position 416 feet away from the target as portrayed in the resulting photo? (5000 / 12) I think the "12" means that the target is magnified 12 times but does that mean the distance is divided by 12 also?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 26, 2015)

Auto focusing objects at infinity is a mixed bag; the camera determines the focus, but as focal distance goes up, the amount of light available and thus contrast goes down, which can confuse the AF. Your best bet for anything still at a distance is manual focus, especially if your camera has the Focus Peaking feature, which will give you best results.

I have no clue about magnification numbers, camera folk use 35mm-equivalent focal range numbers.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2015)

ok, that lets me know there's probably nothing wrong with the camera, which was my concern. I completely understand how the loss of light, contrast and resolution as magnification is increased can make it more difficult for the camera to focus.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 27, 2015)

Somebody on a camera forum answered a question that was similar to yours regarding magnification numbers, so I'm apologizing if that was you; The magnification number listed on any device is only relative to what its base/shortest focal length is - if it's listed as "10x" and the base zoom is 35mm, then it maxes out at 350mm. So the x number can't be used to compare actual max zoom capability between devices, it only gives you an idea of the total telephoto range of the lens used.

You can create your own objective, comparable magnification number by extrapolating from the focal length of the human eye, 50mm: a lens that zooms to 150mm is 3x the magnification of your vision. But again you have to factor in the sensor size/if the lens numbers are "35mm equivalent." The 400mm lens mentioned above is indeed 8x on a full frame camera, but that's with 1.6 times the sensor area of your camera - you're cropping to 640mm, or 12.8x.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 14, 2016)

If the crop sensor/multiplication business is confusing, this video from the Northrups explains things plainly with a simple demonstration, they explain it much better than I do:


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 21, 2016)

My RX on the Dolica tripod with Opteka trigger ball head:


----------



## pralfred (Feb 4, 2017)

I currently shoot using a Nikon D3000 with an 18-55mm kit lens. It has worked quite well for me, and has been to multiple countries (including combat zones while I was in the military) and has held up far better than I'd expected. I am finally getting around to purchasing a new bit of equipment, though it will be March sometime before I get it. I am purchasing a Nikon D3300 (still old, I know, but it IS an upgrade for me) along with a Sigma 17-70mm f2.8 lens.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't do the Sigma lens. Go with Tamron or Tokina. Sigma doesn't have a good rep. 

If you can squeeze together the money, a 7000 series camera will allow you to use many D series Nikon lenses that are screw drive verses in lens motors.


----------



## Jay Brara (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I own Canon 700D with screen size 7.62cm. 

Below are the specs:

Lens: 
Lens Mount EF / EF-S
Lens 1 Name EF S18 - 55 mm IS II
Lens 1: Focal Length 18 - 55 mm


SensorResolution18 Megapixels Sensor TypeCMOS Sensor Size22.3 x 14.9 mm 

Full HD video recording with 1920X1080 resolution.
It saves the video in MPEG or MOV formats.

I have it since 2 years now and planning to upgrade.
Can anyone suggest me what to consider while going for an upgrade.

Thank you,
Jay Brara


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 13, 2017)

Deals can be found on Canon 5DmkIII.

The 5D mkIV is close to $3,000 USD while the mkIII can be found for $2200 or less. 

If I were a Canon shooter, I'd go for the mkIII as I don't do video. 

Never understood purchasing a DSLR to use for video.


----------



## angerdan (Feb 13, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> Don't do the Sigma lens. Go with Tamron or Tokina. Sigma doesn't have a good rep.


Sigma build better lenses than Tamron/Tokina.
The 35mm 1.4 Art is the sharpest 35mm ever, like the 85mm Art. 
Even the 18-35mm is sharper than the primes from canikon.
https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/sigma-85mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-art-for-canon




Jay Brara said:


> I own Canon 700D with screen size 7.62cm.
> I have it since 2 years now and planning to upgrade.
> Can anyone suggest me what to consider while going for an upgrade.




Learn more about photography
Learn about image compostion
practise
Visit photo exhibitions
practise
get a good lens (17-50mm 2.8)
get a better lens (70-200mm 2.8)
get a prime lens (50mm)
practise


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 13, 2017)

angerdan said:


> Sigma build better lenses than Tamron/Tokina.
> The 35mm 1.4 Art is the sharpest 35mm ever, like the 85mm Art.
> Even the 18-35mm is sharper than the primes from canikon.
> https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/sigma-85mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-art-for-canon



Dan, have you shot the 85mm Art lens? I have. It's sharp but lacks contrast when used for black and white. I don't like the term micro contrast, but the lens lacks the tonality I'm accustomed to for prime glass. 

As a whole, the quality of Tamron lenses is greater than Sigma. Sigma gets pushed by some dealers due to higher kickbacks for sales. Ask your dealer how many Sigma lenses he's returned for repair verses Tamron?

The Art lens for Nikon and Canon is $1200, if you can find the Canon version. The other downside of the 85Art is that it's slow to focus compared the Nikon 85f/1.4 G lens and the Canon f/1.2 USM. 

Lens sharpness isn't everything in photography. It helps, but it's not the end all be all.


----------



## mfunnell (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Brara said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I own Canon 700D with screen size 7.62cm.
> 
> ...


You already *have* a quite capable camera. I'm assuming that you haven't yet used it to its full capability, if only because you only have one lens for it and so _can't_ have used it to its full capability. Buying a new camera won't change that, and most certainly won't make your photos any better in any meaningful sense. Before you can know if a change in camera would be useful, you have to really know what your existing equipment can and can't do - which requires knowing it well and using it to the point where you can say "I want it to do _x_ and it's harder than it should be..." But _x_ needs to be some specific technical thing, not just a general desire to take better photos nor attempting to substitute equipment for technique.

IMO, the *only* photographically useful reason to buy a new camera is if it allows you to surpass a limitation of your old one. That is, if the new camera allows you to do something you just couldn't do with the old one (which would be a rare circumstance) or if it allows you to do something you want much more conveniently than the old one.

You've already been given some good advice:


angerdan said:


> Learn more about photography
> Learn about image compostion
> practise
> Visit photo exhibitions
> ...


You'd probably be better off taking that advice, rather than spending more money on a camera you're unlikely to get much more out of than you have your old one.

...Mike


----------



## PiperBob (Feb 15, 2017)

mfunnell said:


> IMO, the *only* photographically useful reason to buy a new camera is if it allows you to surpass a limitation of your old one.



I second that! The camera I use most is a Nikon D200 (First released 11 years ago). I can make really good looking D size (24x36 inch) prints. It doesn't do so well in low light, but other than that what more could I really ask for -- aside for more skills, that is ;-)

The lens I use most is a Sigma 10-20, but I have a reasonable selection, including some old manual focus lenses. 

I have also settled on a Sunpak 622 speedlight. It's massive and only does basic flash, but it's wicked bright (GN 160).


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 12, 2019)

Merry Christmas to me..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2019)

Present from the wife, or Santa? Either way somebody loves you. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 13, 2019)

Good ol’ Santa always approves of the big boy toys; the body and lens are now “previous generation,” so both can be had used for less than half their original price, a good time to buy..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2019)

Less than half the original price, Star's secret Santa is a savvy and smart shopper. :twothumbs 

~ CG


----------



## martinaee (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice StarHalo. Is that D810 new for you? You'll love it if so as my D800 is my baby. Yeah, I think once I do again want to upgrade in the future I'll probably try to (... try to ...) stick to a generation behind. So a few years from now the D850 might be in my sights. My D800 has served me well and I bought it new with the purpose of NOT upgrading for a long time. I specifically wanted a "pro" level magnesium bodied FF Nikon for that reason. I don't want to even hold a D850 in a store though as I hear the grip is much improved/deeper which always has been something I'm not totally happy with on the D800. I want an actual Nikon vertical grip for it, but they are crazy expensive and I don't understand why. Not sure I trust the non-Nikon grips on it even though some get great ratings. I used a vertical grip sometimes on my D90.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 19, 2019)

Lens pictured above, 50 to 500mm; same camera, same lens, same settings, taken seconds apart:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 19, 2019)

Very impressive and not just a little useful. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## martinaee (Jan 19, 2019)

Is that a Sigma or Tamron, StarHalo? I've used 70-200's from both and both are great. I really want to actually finally own a 70-200 permanently though. The G2 line from Tamron are supposed to be amazing. I used the first gen VC 70-200 from them and it's dreamy. Even the newer version is less than half the price of the newest Nikon 70-200/2.8 and just about as good from everything I've read.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 19, 2019)

martinaee said:


> Nice StarHalo. Is that D810 new for you? You'll love it if so as my D800 is my baby. Yeah, I think once I do again want to upgrade in the future I'll probably try to (... try to ...) stick to a generation behind.



New for me but used otherwise; the D810 and D850 have the same upgraded grip, but the entire combo pictured above is ~2/3rds the price of a lensless D850 body. 



martinaee said:


> Is that a Sigma or Tamron, StarHalo? I've used 70-200's from both and both are great. I really want to actually finally own a 70-200 permanently though.



Sigma 50-500, it's not nearly as fast as a 70-200, but my goal is to shoot an airshow with only one lens, this will definitely do it. I have an actual 70-200 for my previous camera, seen earlier in the photos thread.


----------

